# Network Caller ID (NCID)



## jlc

This entire thread was lost when the database was restored, so I am repeating the announcement and what I can remember of my two replies to two other posts.

ANNOUNCEMENT:

The home page for NCID (formally TiVoCID) has moved to http://ncid.sourceforge.net The project page is at http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/

NCID is a network based Caller-ID package that includes a Caller-ID server and client.

The server runs on Linux, TiVo (DirecTiVo, or Series 1 - requires external modem or internal modem mod), FreeBSD, and Macintosh OS X. Most people run the server on Linux.

The client runs on the same platforms as the server, and also Windows. Also included are Linux client interface scripts that will speak the caller's name, email the CID information to a cell phone or text pager, or send a CID message to a Windows system.

There is also a separate Linux NCID client package for LCD displays.

See the web page for a list of NCID features and client pictures.

COMMENTS TO LOST POSTS:

The NCID protocol is different from YAC, but it is a simple line based protocol that is documented in the source distribution. The file *NCID-FORMAT* describes the line formats, and the file *PROTOCOL* describes how to implement a client or server.

I am not familiar with YACC, but I believe the server connects to a listener when it receives the CID information from the modem, and it disconnects after it is sent. With NCID, the clients connect to the server and stay connected. When the server receives the CID information from the modem, it sends it to all connected clients. This permits the clients to receive the CID log from the server at connect without the need for a local copy.

NCID does include a Windows client distribution in the package. The web page also has a third party link to *NCIDpop*, a native Windows and Macintosh client. I also know of another third party windows client in development.

NCID has many features features, and it runs on multiple platforms. See the above web page for the feature list. The last feature added was the ability of a client to do a action based on a ring number or end of ringing. For instance, my client will send CID information to my cell phone only if it see ring 3.

---
John


----------



## jlc

I have updated the NCID and NCIDpop Caller ID packages at sourceforge. It includes some fixes to the NCIDD server and some NCID client updates. The Windows client, NCIDpop had several features added including the ability to look up received phone numbers on the Internet. See http://ncid.sourceforge.net for more information.

I have been working on the display program, out2osd, for TiVoCID and it now uses the libosd-0.4.1 library, for both a Series1 and a Series2 TiVo, at http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34159&page=1&pp=15

The NCID TiVo client works OK on a Series1, but I do not have a Series2 to test. If someone would like to test it for me, I can email you the binary of out2osd for testing on a Series2. If it works OK, I can release the current source and binaries on sourceforge. I would also like someone to test the server package on a Series2, so I can also send it for testing. The server package is just a cross compile from the latest released source.

John


----------



## dmark1867

John or anyone,

There is a module for tivoweb that adds a shortcut to display a "CALLER ID" button on your tivowebplus

See: 
http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38516&goto=nextoldest

I think it may also change the formating so the log is easier to read (I could be wrong about that though).

Is there or can someone create a module that will do the same with NCID?

The log file is located at
/var/hack/log/cidcall.log

The log file does not look as clean as the elseed log.

Also, when I look at my log file from within tivoweb I do not even see this log file

Any Idea's?

Thanks!


----------



## jlc

I do not know of a module for NCID, but here is a modification of calleridlog.itcl, called ncid.itcl. I do not know if it will work as I can not try it out, but hopefully it will help you. 


> # NCID Log shortcut
> ######################################
> proc action_callerid {chan path env} {
> action_callerid $chan $path $env
> }
> ######################################
> register_module "logs/cidcall.log/" "NCID" "Shortcut to NCID LOG"


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.60 and NCIDpop 0.9.10 have been released. 

NCID release 0.60 adds support for slow responding modems, the NetCallerID standalone device, and for Distinctive Ring. The server configuration file has changed and aliases were moved to a separate alias file. Configuration files were added for the client, log file rotation, and for the various support scripts. There was also some code improvements and bug fixes. 

NCIDpop 0.9.10 adds support for the new NCID message format required for distinctive ring. The Macintosh version was fixed to compile again, and has a new binary package.


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.61 has been released. Also a new package called ncidmod that contains two TivoWebPlus modules. One to view the log file formatted, and one to view the raw log file. For more information see http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## Human123

This sounds really cool...
Does anyone have this up and running on 6.2? If so, what are your comments.


----------



## dmark1867

I am running 6.2 on my tivo and I kept having issues with elseed. I have been running NCID on it know and it is rock solid on 6.2.

Danny


----------



## shutterfriend

Anyone know if ncid will support 7.2 of TiVo soon? The out2osd gives a front buffer error.

Thanks.


----------



## darekd

I'd like to set aliases for some phone numbers but I cannot find any instruction how to do it. 

I'm running successfuly NCID on my HDVR2.


----------



## shutterfriend

darekd,

It depends what version you are running but the instructions should be included in the download in the docs directory.



darekd said:


> I'd like to set aliases for some phone numbers but I cannot find any instruction how to do it.
> 
> I'm running successfuly NCID on my HDVR2.


----------



## darekd

shutterfriend said:


> darekd,
> 
> It depends what version you are running but the instructions should be included in the download in the docs directory.


Thank you.


----------



## shutterfriend

I take it by the response that no one is interested in this post or there is no solution to this issue.

If anyone is interested in helping me with this issue I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jlc

There is no fix to the OSD problem at this time, but it is being worked on. The failure is in the osd library used by out2osd.


----------



## shutterfriend

Thanks for the response. I am happy to hear that it is being worked on. I will wait patiently for the fix.

Thanks again.


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.62 has been released and NCIDpop 0.9.12 has been updated with a windows installer. The server has a couple of important fixes. The client has a new output module for MythTV and also has a windows installer. For more information see http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## jg123

Very cool. Thanks! The readme file for the scripts points to the old mythtv wiki pages, but they are no longer accesible. I think I set up ncid correctly for mythtv. Just waiting for someone to call...  Seriously, it's too late to set off all the phone ringers in the house tonight, but I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## jlc

The new page for Little Gems is http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Little_Gems 
This contains the information on the mythtvosd program called by ncid.


----------



## closetgeek

I am running NCID on my 2 DTivos and running the client on my windows PC.
What I would like to know is, is there a way to run it (the client on my windows PC) in the system tray and have it pop-up when recieving a call? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jlc

You need the NCIDpop package. It runs out of the system tray and will pop up when a call comes in. It also supports a a lookup on the number feature. NCIDpop is one of the packages distributed with NCID. You can download it from: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/ Go to Download Network Caller ID.


----------



## closetgeek

Thank You I did not realize it was a seperate version.
Works great!


----------



## 6stringbass

I've got caller id installed on two Series 2 boxes courtesy of the Zipper. I'd like to run the server on the unit connected to the phone line and have the other box and a windows machine run clients. Is the caller id module installed through the rbautch script usable in what I want to do or do I need to uninstall it before installing the client on the one box and the server on the other? Thanks for the thread and help.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

look for tivocid. On my installation it is under /var/hack/bin. At the bash prompt simply enter tivocid followed by the ip address of the tivo running the ncidd client followed by & ....

ie. "tivocid 192.168.1.1 &"

Good Luck.


----------



## merlincc

Jameson_Prod said:


> look for tivocid. On my installation it is under /var/hack/bin. At the bash prompt simply enter tivocid followed by the ip address of the tivo running the ncidd client followed by & ....
> 
> ie. "tivocid 192.168.1.1 &"
> 
> Good Luck.


Or better yet, make the change permanent in your rc.sysinit.author file. I have 3 DTivo's and only 1 plugged into the phone. The 2 not plugged into the phone has a small change on the tivocid line. Mine looks like this:

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid 192.168.0.22 &


----------



## 6stringbass

merlincc said:


> Or better yet, make the change permanent in your rc.sysinit.author file. I have 3 DTivo's and only 1 plugged into the phone. The 2 not plugged into the phone has a small change on the tivocid line. Mine looks like this:
> 
> #############################################
> # starting NCID CallerID
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid 192.168.0.22 &


Gotcha. One question though...would I start ncidd on the non phone connected boxes or just tivocid? My guess is only tivocid but want to make sure I'm right on this.


----------



## farleyruskz

6stringbass said:


> Gotcha. One question though...would I start ncidd on the non phone connected boxes or just tivocid? My guess is only tivocid but want to make sure I'm right on this.


Your guess is correct.


----------



## 6stringbass

farleyruskz said:


> Your guess is correct.


Thanks. I'll get the hang of this yet.


----------



## jg123

I like the idea of the mythtv plugin, but I don't like the idea that you can only see the caller-id while watching live or recorded tv. I made an xosd-based script, but I haven't tested it yet. Anyone else done one?


----------



## willardcpa

jg123 said:


> ....I don't like the idea that you can only see the caller-id while watching live or recorded tv.....


So, here I am wondering what else jg123 is watching on his tv - the menu screens??


----------



## jg123

Ok. I confess. I like reading the weather and news in Mythtv. CNN, etc.


----------



## 6stringbass

Any way to change the size of the caller id popup in the Windows version? At high screen resolutions it's a bit small. But it is darn handy!


----------



## scotty104

I am trying to get NCID working on my T60. When I run NCIDD -Dv to test I get "No modem found: /dev/ttyS1". I am new to working with modems in any type of Linux. Do I have a setting wrong or does the T60's internal modem not work properly for caller ID? I have not changed any settings in ncidd.conf yet. TIA for any and all help.


----------



## dishdudes

I made this change in my author file and now I have no Telnet, FTP or Web interface. If I get the serial cable can I use it to gain access to make sure I didn't hose up the file. I can still ping it and the MRV is working. BtW I have a zippered DSR 704. Aside from that what else can I do?


----------



## tall1

dishdudes said:


> I made this change in my author file and now I have no Telnet, FTP or Web interface. If I get the serial cable can I use it to gain access to make sure I didn't hose up the file. I can still ping it and the MRV is working. BtW I have a zippered DSR 704. Aside from that what else can I do?


Sounds like an author file that was edited with a windoze editor. I did this too and I had to yank my HD and re-zipper. Or you can yank your HD and chmod +x your author file. Don't feel bad, it is part of the learning process. I thought running zipper was popping my Tivo hacking cherry but I think that officially occurs when you hammer your Tivo. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## dishdudes

tall1 said:


> Sounds like an author file that was edited with a windoze editor. I did this too and I had to yank my HD and re-zipper. Or you can yank your HD and chmod +x your author file. Don't feel bad, it is part of the learning process. I thought running zipper was popping my Tivo hacking cherry but I think that officially occurs when you hammer your Tivo. Congratulations and good luck.


What does the chmod +x do to the file? Anyone tried a Knoppix boot disk with a USB - IDE converter to get into the disk?


----------



## JWThiers

dishdudes said:


> What does the chmod +x do to the file?


Short answer is it makes eXecutable.

All linux files have have poperies that make the Read, Write, eXecutable (for the Owner, Group, World) So if you look at a file like Document.txt, it might have properties of rwxrwxrwx. if you do chmod Document.txt -x it would Change to rw-rw-rw-. Then doing chmod Document.txt +x would make it rwxrwxrwx again.


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.63 has been released.

NCID Release 0.63 adds support for Caller ID systems that will output a name but not a telephone number field when call is PRIVATE or BLOCKED.

Message support has been added. The ncid GUI client, can send a short single line message to all connected clients using the ncidd server.

Any text sent to port 3333 is considered a message. Message support is really intended for applications to send messages. Here is an example of a script for a 10 minute food timer using netcat to send the message: 


Code:


sleep 600; echo "Check food ready" | nc localhost 3333

Added a logfile for ncidd. The configuration file has a variable called verbose that controls how much content goes into it. The default is 1, but the range is 1-9.


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.64 has been released. It has fixes for the server termination problem, and it has new features.

There is a new client, called ncidsip. It uses SIP Invite to obtain VOIP Caller ID information, and then sends it to the server as a CID message. The server now supports multiple lines: one standard telephone line (can have distinctive ring lines), and multiple VOIP lines. The server can be configured without a modem and just use one or more CID clients like ncidsip. The alias configuration command has been expanded to alias the line indicator used by distinctive ring and ncidsip. The ncid client will display the line indicator in its history window, but TiVoCID will not yet display it on the TiVo. See the web page and Release Notes for more information.

The included tools; cidalias, cidcall, cidupdate, and ncidsip are Perl programs. If you put Perl in /var/hack/bin they will find it. I only know of this Perl being available for a series 2: http://marc.abramowitz.info/archives/2004/12/18/perl-for-tivo-series-2/ there may be another. In addition ncidsip requires the Net-Pcap Perl module: http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/S/SA/SAPER/Net-Pcap-0.12/Pcap.tar.gz and it requires libpcap: http://sourceforge.net/projects/libpcap/ Hopefully someone can make binaries.

Its possible to rewrite ncidsip using tcl, but you need a interface to libpcap. I found tclpcap at http://tclpcap.sourceforge.net/ so if anyone is interested in doing this, contact me at sourceforge.

The display program, out2osd, still does not work with 7.2. If anyone has modified libosd to work, or if anyone knows of a program that will take a text line and display under 7.2 let me know. TiVoCID can pipe its output to any display program.


----------



## roydarc

As I am new to this and have "zippered" both of my Units, one Samsung and one Hughes, I have been losing the CallerID regularly. I have been uninstalling and re-installing the Tweak.sh to get it back up. I would like to upgrade it to the 0.64, but unfortunately lack the know how. Is there somewhere I can get a step-by-step on this?


----------



## jlc

rbautch is intending to upgrade his enhancement script to install NCID 0.64 For now you can look at the install-tivo at http://ncid.sourceforge.net/ncid/INSTALL-TiVo.txt

I just discovered a problem with the ncid-0.64 client (tivocid) and hope to fix it shortly. If you save the ncid version you are using, it will work with the 0.64 NCID server. If the new version of ncid fails, use your older working one until it is fixed. The server has fixes for the going away problem so it is important to use it.


----------



## Hichhiker

jlc said:


> I just discovered a problem with the ncid-0.64 client (tivocid) and hope to fix it shortly. If you save the ncid version you are using, it will work with the 0.64 NCID server. If the new version of ncid fails, use your older working one until it is fixed. The server has fixes for the going away problem so it is important to use it.


This should be an obvious thing, but when you change software on tivo, remove it from autostartup until it works fine. Case in point, after upgrading a zippered dtivo to NCID 0.64, I lost bash shell on both serial and telnet after reboot. Looking into it, it appears somehow starting ncid locks it up.

In case any of you run into this, here is a way to resolve this situation without removing hdd - it appears there is a few seconds window between starting bash shells on telnet and serial and starting of ncid. If you time it just right, you can execute a small script in that time to remove ncid from rc.sysinit.author(renaming ncid on hdd may work too, but I did not try this). I used my telnet client's "login scripting" feature to automate the commands, but any method for executing commands on login should work, if you time it right. Serial cable makes timing a lot easier.

HTH

-HH


----------



## roydarc

jlc said:


> rbautch is intending to upgrade his enhancement script to install NCID 0.64
> I just discovered a problem with the ncid-0.64 client (tivocid) and hope to fix it shortly. If you save the ncid version you are using, it will work with the 0.64 NCID server. If the new version of ncid fails, use your older working one until it is fixed. The server has fixes for the going away problem so it is important to use it.


Thanks for the info.. will definitely read. But... I think for now I will wait on rbautch to do his upgrade before attempting it on my own...Again thanks!


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.65 has been released. 

The TiVo display was fixed and updated to display the optional line indicator and messages. 

NCIDsip was improved. 

NCID was modified to accept NCIDINFO messages. This allows the VOIP CID client to send a CANCEL message when a call is aborted before pickup. The client can test for this and output to a output module when it receives a CANCEL notification. Thus a cell phone can be sent a message only if the phone is not answered.


----------



## rpdre1

Do you get Call Waiting Caller ID by using NCIDsip?

My regular phone shows it every time but it's never displayed on my tivo .. NCIDpop has spoiled me


----------



## jlc

rpdre1 said:


> Do you get Call Waiting Caller ID by using NCIDsip?
> 
> My regular phone shows it every time but it's never displayed on my tivo .. NCIDpop has spoiled me


NCIDsip will respond to Call Waiting.

Modems may not have that feature. The NetCallerID standalone device does support it.


----------



## rpdre1

i just read through the docs and realized I have to compile those 2 modules to use NCIDsip on my tivo. 

since nobody has made a binary yet for those modules, can someone teach me how to make the necessary binaries?


----------



## jlc

rpdre1 said:


> i just read through the docs and realized I have to compile those 2 modules to use NCIDsip on my tivo.
> 
> since nobody has made a binary yet for those modules, can someone teach me how to make the necessary binaries?


This is the hard part. NCIDsip is a perl script. It requires Perl, the Net-Pcap Perl module, and
libpcap. I have found a Perl binary for the TiVo, but I did not find binaries for the module or library. Here is where to get the software:

Perl for TiVo Series 2: http://marc.abramowitz.info/archives/2004/12/18/perl-for-tivo-series-2/
Net-Pcap: http://search.cpan.org/~saper/Net-Pcap-0.12/Pcap.pm
libpcap: http://libpcap.sourceforge.net/


----------



## floppy_joe

jlc said:


> This is the hard part. NCIDsip is a perl script. It requires Perl, the Net-Pcap Perl module, and
> libpcap. I have found a Perl binary for the TiVo, but I did not find binaries for the module or library. Here is where to get the software:


I always know I am in trouble when I catch up to the posts that have current dates.

This ncidsip sounds just what I've been dreaming of, problem is the lack of knowledge on my part and documentation on installing perl, net-Pcap and libpcap.

I have a hughes s2 dtivo and and sat-t60, I put the above files in /var/hack and untarred them. What next? Fell free to flame away, im use to it and trust me I have searched and searched. Thanks for your pity.


----------



## jlc

floppy_joe said:


> This ncidsip sounds just what I've been dreaming of, problem is the lack of knowledge on my part and documentation on installing perl, net-Pcap and libpcap.
> 
> I have a hughes s2 dtivo and and sat-t60, I put the above files in /var/hack and untarred them. What next? Fell free to flame away, im use to it and trust me I have searched and searched. Thanks for your pity.


The Perl link is a binary so you would put it in /var/hack/bin. The links to Net-Pcap and libpcap are to source code that needs to be compiled. I did manage to cross compile libpcap, but it is untested. I was not able to cross compile Net-Pcap, so I expect it needs to be compiled on a Series 2. Maybe if someone has gcc and Perl on a Series 2, he could compile libpcap and Net-Pcap and make the binaries available.


----------



## jlc

OUT2OSD version 0.9 has been released. It works with all versions of NCID

OUT2OSD uses libosd to display text on the TiVo. Libosd has been fixed to work with TiVo OS 7.X. 
It should work with all hardware except series 2.5 and newer. The display has problems with menus and applications, but works fine otherwise. See the NCID home page.


----------



## rbautch

Would it run on a prom modded series 2.5 running 7.x?


----------



## jlc

OUT2OSD will not run on a prom modded series 2.5 running 7.x. Work is continuing on libosd so I expect the problem will be solved. Also, the next release of NCID will include a output module that uses /tvbin/text2osd to display text. This one should run on all TiVo hardware, including the series 2.5. The curious part is this TiVo text display program has the same menu and application problems that OUT2OSD has.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

jlc said:


> OUT2OSD will not run on a prom modded series 2.5 running 7.x. Work is continuing on libosd so I expect the problem will be solved. Also, the next release of NCID will include a output module that uses /tvbin/text2osd to display text. This one should run on all TiVo hardware, including the series 2.5. The curious part is this TiVo text display program has the same menu and application problems that OUT2OSD has.


When you say "all TiVo hardware" does that mean all TiVo hardware that is hackable or does it truly mean _*all*_ TiVo hardware. I'd really love to have this available on my unhackable RS-TX20. Purty puhleeeeze???


----------



## jlc

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> When you say "all TiVo hardware" does that mean all TiVo hardware that is hackable or does it truly mean _*all*_ TiVo hardware. I'd really love to have this available on my unhackable RS-TX20. Purty puhleeeeze???


Yes, I meant all TiVo hardware that is currently hackable. The NCID client must reside on the TiVo, the server can reside elsewhere.

I think a client can be made as a application and run on a unmodified TiVo, but I do not know if it can be started and stay running when you switch to watch a show. If anyone is interested in doing such a client and experiment with it, the source for NCID contains documention on the protocols used and guidelines to writing a client. I intend to look into this, but have not had the time so far.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

jlc said:


> Yes, I meant all TiVo hardware that is currently hackable.


DRAT!

Thanks for the answer though.


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.66 has been released.

The server has a new fix so programs that take control of the modem can not cause it to abort if they release the modem improperly. This should fix all instances of ncidd aborting (hopefully).

The client has improvements and a new option to send messages to the output modules.

There is a new output module called ncid-tivo, that should run on all hacked TiVo hardware and the current OS. A new name for the client is tivoncid. It calls the ncid-tivo output module. This module uses the TiVo text2osd program instead of out2osd.

See the Release Notes and http://ncid.sourceforge.net for more information.


----------



## Runch Machine

With the Directv upgrade to 6.3a on HD-Tivo HR10-250 I find that the receiver reboots when trying to dial out. If I comment out the lines in the author file that start the NCID program, the problem goes away. A few other people have posted having the same problem. It happens on both of my HD Tivos.

To be clear, if I tell the Tivo to make a test call, it trys for a few minutes and says modem not responding, unplug the receiver to reset the modem. After this message Caller ID doesn't work.

Alternately, if I tell the Tivo to dial out and connect with the service, it sits on prepairing to dial out for a minute or so and then the system reboots. 

I'd appreciate any suggestions you have for fixing this. My Tivos were hacked using RBatchs scripts. I used the Slicer 1.3a to update to activate the 6.3a update.


----------



## jlc

Runch Machine said:


> With the Directv upgrade to 6.3a on HD-Tivo HR10-250 I find that the receiver reboots when trying to dial out. If I comment out the lines in the author file that start the NCID program, the problem goes away. A few other people have posted having the same problem. It happens on both of my HD Tivos.


Have you tried to kill ncidd with the kill command after it starts and see if it can dial out? What version of NCID are you using?



> To be clear, if I tell the Tivo to make a test call, it trys for a few minutes and says modem not responding, unplug the receiver to reset the modem. After this message Caller ID doesn't work.


Your test call results in a message that that says to reboot the receiver, so I would try to call again after ncidd was killed using the kill command.



> Alternately, if I tell the Tivo to dial out and connect with the service, it sits on prepairing to dial out for a minute or so and then the system reboots.


This seems like the TiVo rebooted itself to fix the modem.



> I'd appreciate any suggestions you have for fixing this. My Tivos were hacked using RBatchs scripts. I used the Slicer 1.3a to update to activate the 6.3a update.


There are two things you could try. The first is to be sure you are using version 0.66. This version fixes the server so it should always restart the modem after a dial out. Different fixes for this have been in previous versions, but none always worked until the current fix. The second is to make sure that the lockfile is set properly. For TiVo distributions, the lock file is set in ncidd.conf:



Code:


set lockfile = /var/tmp/modemlock

Its possible that the cause of your problem is that the lockfile name changed with the upgrade to 6.3a . When the TiVo dials out, it creates this lock file which tells ncidd to ignore the modem. When the lock file goes away, this tells ncidd to reinitialize the modem and again monitor for caller id. Make sure the lockfile name and location is still correct, if not, change it. You can look at ncidd.log and see if there is a waiting message which would indicate it saw the lockfile when the TiVo tried to dial out.

I have had a report about ncid (tivocid and tivoncid) not working in version 0.66, but it is unclear if this is due to a corrupted configuration file, so if it does not work, use your current ncid client in place of the one in version 0.66, but if you do this, tivoncid will not work, only tivocid. I have also had a report of a TiVo random reboot that seems to be fixed by a upgrade to version 0.66.


----------



## mrbubbles

jlc said:


> Have you tried to kill ncidd with the kill command after it starts and see if it can dial out? What version of NCID are you using?
> 
> Your test call results in a message that that says to reboot the receiver, so I would try to call again after ncidd was killed using the kill command.
> 
> This seems like the TiVo rebooted itself to fix the modem.
> 
> There are two things you could try. The first is to be sure you are using version 0.66. This version fixes the server so it should always restart the modem after a dial out. Different fixes for this have been in previous versions, but none always worked until the current fix. The second is to make sure that the lockfile is set properly. For TiVo distributions, the lock file is set in ncidd.conf:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set lockfile = /var/tmp/modemlock
> 
> Its possible that the cause of your problem is that the lockfile name changed with the upgrade to 6.3a . When the TiVo dials out, it creates this lock file which tells ncidd to ignore the modem. When the lock file goes away, this tells ncidd to reinitialize the modem and again monitor for caller id. Make sure the lockfile name and location is still correct, if not, change it. You can look at ncidd.log and see if there is a waiting message which would indicate it saw the lockfile when the TiVo tried to dial out.
> 
> I have had a report about ncid (tivocid and tivoncid) not working in version 0.66, but it is unclear if this is due to a corrupted configuration file, so if it does not work, use your current ncid client in place of the one in version 0.66, but if you do this, tivoncid will not work, only tivocid. I have also had a report of a TiVo random reboot that seems to be fixed by a upgrade to version 0.66.


Wow, excellent information. I am having the same problem as Runch. I upgraded to 0.66 (I was definately on some older version) but the problem remains. I checked and during the call, there is no modemlock file in /var/tmp/ and I don't see any other lock file that is created at that time in /var/tmp. I checked my old T60 with ncid on it and I see the modemlock file in /var/tmp when I call in. So, I think that is the problem. I did some searches for modemlock using ffind during the call but couldn't find it anywhere. How do we track down where the lock file is?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jlc

mrbubbles said:


> Wow, excellent information. I am having the same problem as Runch. I upgraded to 0.66 (I was definately on some older version) but the problem remains. I checked and during the call, there is no modemlock file in /var/tmp/ and I don't see any other lock file that is created at that time in /var/tmp. I checked my old T60 with ncid on it and I see the modemlock file in /var/tmp when I call in. So, I think that is the problem. I did some searches for modemlock using ffind during the call but couldn't find it anywhere. How do we track down where the lock file is?


Normally the lockfile name is based on the TTY port used. Linux will normally create it in /var/lock. If you are using ttyS0, the lock file will be /var/lock/LCK..ttyS0. If you are using ttyS3, the lockfile will be /var/lock/LCK..ttyS3. Tivo did not follow that convention, but ncidd does. Make sure to comment out any lockfile line in ncidd.conf and ncidd will build the lock file as above, based on the TTY port used. Dial out and see if a lock file is generated in /var/lock, with any luck, 6.3 will use the normal lockfile convention. If not, dial out and search for a name using the TTY port. If it only appears during dial out, it is the lock file name to use.

I have more information on the ncid client in version 0.66. If it does not run, remove the ncid.conf file (you can rename it so ncid does not use it). This seems to fix it .


----------



## summerall

Can someone help me or point me in the right direction. I'd like to get Caller ID running on both of my 2 tivos. Both were zippered in October of 2005 so I don't know if I need new files. It looks like the needed files are present from the zipper installation. My tivos are both series 2 (you probably already knew that). I assume one will run the server and one will be the client, with the server only needing the phone connection.

First, how do I turn on the server caller id? I tried going into the ncidd file located in the /var/hack/sbin directory but I did not see any setting to turn it on.

TIA


----------



## Runch Machine

jlc said:


> Normally the lockfile name is based on the TTY port used. Linux will normally create it in /var/lock. If you are using ttyS0, the lock file will be /var/lock/LCK..ttyS0. If you are using ttyS3, the lockfile will be /var/lock/LCK..ttyS3. Tivo did not follow that convention, but ncidd does. Make sure to comment out any lockfile line in ncidd.conf and ncidd will build the lock file as above, based on the TTY port used. Dial out and see if a lock file is generated in /var/lock, with any luck, 6.3 will use the normal lockfile convention. If not, dial out and search for a name using the TTY port. If it only appears during dial out, it is the lock file name to use.
> 
> I have more information on the ncid client in version 0.66. If it does not run, remove the ncid.conf file (you can rename it so ncid does not use it). This seems to fix it .


I found the ncidd.conf file in /var/hack/etc/ncid/ I commented out the set lock file line. I still got the Modem not responding error when having it make a call out. I did not see any files in /var/lock.

In the log file it shows version 0.65. Should I update to 0.66? If so, where does this file exist so that I just have to FTP it to the proper directory?


----------



## jlc

Runch Machine said:


> I found the ncidd.conf file in /var/hack/etc/ncid/ I commented out the set lock file line. I still got the Modem not responding error when having it make a call out. I did not see any files in /var/lock.


If I remember correctly, I think the modemlock file shows up in one of the TiVo tcl scripts. Try to grep for it in your older unit, then if you find it you know which file to look in on your 6.3a unit.



> In the log file it shows version 0.65. Should I update to 0.66? If so, where does this file exist so that I just have to FTP it to the proper directory?


You are better off running version 0.66. Grab the TiVo distribution from the ncid home. You probably should save /var/hack/etc/ncid first so you can put your configuration files back in. The INSTALL-TiVo tells how to install it.


----------



## rbitting

I upgraded my HR10-250 to 6.3. All the hacks worked except for NCID. I installed 0.66 and now NCID seems to be working fine now.


----------



## A.C.

Does anyone know if there's a way to move the position of the display like you could with elseed?


----------



## SteelersFan

A.C. said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to move the position of the display like you could with elseed?


Try this. The file may be in a different dir than the one mentioned in that post. YMMV


----------



## SteelersFan

summerall said:


> Can someone help me or point me in the right direction. I'd like to get Caller ID running on both of my 2 tivos. Both were zippered in October of 2005 so I don't know if I need new files. It looks like the needed files are present from the zipper installation. My tivos are both series 2 (you probably already knew that). I assume one will run the server and one will be the client, with the server only needing the phone connection.
> 
> First, how do I turn on the server caller id? I tried going into the ncidd file located in the /var/hack/sbin directory but I did not see any setting to turn it on.
> 
> TIA


Try this. Answer #5.


----------



## jlc

A.C. said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to move the position of the display like you could with elseed?


NCID displays on the TiVo using one of two display programs. The original one is called out2osd, and it has a configuration file called out2osd.conf. In it you can change what line and column the display starts at, as well as the foreground and background colors. If you configure it for free fonts you can also change the font and font size. You can also configure the display by command line options. See the man page provided in the doc directory for more information.

NCID version 0.66 introduced another display option using a output module called ncid-tivo. It uses the TiVo provided text2osd program for the display. You can configure the line and column for the display in ncidscript.conf.

You can also use the UNI2OSD script (see the NCID home page) to do the display.


----------



## Runch Machine

I downloaded the version for series 2 and extracted it on my Windows XP computer. Can I just FTP the ncidd file to the sbin directory my my Tivo? 

When I extracted ncid-0.66-series2-tivo on my computer it created a hack directory with the various directories that are on my Tivo. I don't understand the installation instructions that state:

If you are running the server and client on the TiVo and are using Tivocid:
ncidd
tivocid &

What files do I FTP to my Tivo? Where to I put them and how do I run them.


----------



## MisterEd

Based on your experience I just installed NCID 0.66 and I *DO* get a reboot as soon as TiVo starts it's daily call. I'm on 6.3a. 


rbitting said:


> I upgraded my HR10-250 to 6.3. All the hacks worked except for NCID. I installed 0.66 and now NCID seems to be working fine now.


----------



## jlc

Runch Machine said:


> I downloaded the version for series 2 and extracted it on my Windows XP computer. Can I just FTP the ncidd file to the sbin directory my my Tivo?


It is always best to transfer the tar file to the TiVo. it does not matter where you put it. Extract the files, after you save /var/hack/etc/ncid/*, using the command: 


Code:


tar -xzf ncid-0.66-series2-tivo.tar.gz -C /var




> When I extracted ncid-0.66-series2-tivo on my computer it created a hack directory with the various directories that are on my Tivo. I don't understand the installation instructions that state:
> 
> If you are running the server and client on the TiVo and are using Tivocid:
> ncidd
> tivocid &


The NCID tivo tar file is meant to be extracted on the TiVo, not your pc. NCID is client/server so if you need the server and client running on the TiVo, start both. If you have the server running else where, then you only need to start the client.



> What files do I FTP to my Tivo? Where to I put them and how do I run them.


You just need to transfer ncid-0.66-series2-tivo.tar.gz and extract as above.


----------



## jlc

MisterEd said:


> Based on your experience I just installed NCID 0.66 and I *DO* get a reboot as soon as TiVo starts it's daily call. I'm on 6.3a.


At this point it is likely this is a lock file problem, so the trick is to locate where the new lock file is being placed and configure ncidd to use it. I assume you use the modem for your daily calls and not the network? Maybe MisterEd uses the network for his daily calls.

I wounder if someone could do a test to see if it is the lock file causing this. To do the test, start ncidd, then touch /var/tmp/modemlock. Next cat /var/log/ncidd.log. The last line should be a message: "TTY in use: releasing modem". Force a test dial. If successful, then it is a locking problem.


----------



## Runch Machine

First, thanks for your help. I followed your instructions and got my HD Tivo upgraded to version 0.66.

Then I tried the commands to release the modem. I made a test call which completed successully. 

Do you or anyone else have any suggestions as to how to find the lock file? Does anyone know what it would be called? Is there a "find" command that will look through multiple directories? 

When I was changing between making the daily call via phone or network, I found that if I had Tivo set to use the network, it would reboot when trying to make a call. When it was set to use the modem and phone line, it would give a modem error but not reboot. That is why I leave it set to use the phone line.


----------



## jlc

Runch Machine said:


> Do you or anyone else have any suggestions as to how to find the lock file? Does anyone know what it would be called? Is there a "find" command that will look through multiple directories?


The normal place for a lockfile is /var/lock, but the TiVo does not seem to use it, or the normal convention for its name. I seem to remember that the lock file was generated in a tivosh script, so you might want to grep those. 
If you want to search multiple files in multiple directories, use something like:



Code:


find / -type f -print | xargs grep lockfile




> When I was changing between making the daily call via phone or network, I found that if I had Tivo set to use the network, it would reboot when trying to make a call. When it was set to use the modem and phone line, it would give a modem error but not reboot. That is why I leave it set to use the phone line.


The lock file is only used for the modem. I do not know why using your network caused the reboot. NCID should not effect network calls at all. Could you do a test call again using the network? First with ncidd not running, then with it running to see if it causes a reboot.


----------



## Runch Machine

I will try this later. Another question though: In one HD Tivo there is a line in the author file that is: touch /var/log/cidcall.log &

Following that are the two commands to start caller ID. 

In the other Tivo this line is not there. Is this line there so that the log gets updated with Caller ID Data or for some other reason.


----------



## BlvJohn

jlc:

Some additional information. (note: kernel 7.2.2, Ver 6.3a).

A Modem CID test works, but there is a difference:



> ...
> CID logfile: /var/log/cidcall.log
> Data logfile: /var/log/ciddata.log
> TTY port opened: /dev/cua1
> TTY port speed: 19200
> TTY lock file: /var/tmp/modemlock
> *TTY port control signals disabled*
> AT Z S0=0 E1 V1 Q0
> OK
> Try 1 to init modem: return = 0.
> Modem initialized.
> AT+VCID=1
> OK
> Modem set for CallerID.


When I leave ncidd running in test mode (verbose = 9) and try a TiVo phone test (which fails), I get:



> ...
> Modem initialized.
> AT+VCID=1
> OK
> Modem set for CallerID.
> 
> polld[0].revents: 0x1, fd: 4
> ATZ
> polld[0].revents: 0x1, fd: 4
> ATH0
> polld[0].revents: 0x1, fd: 4
> polld[0].revents: 0x1, fd: 4
> polld[0].revents: 0x1, fd: 4
> ATZ
> polld[0].revents: 0x1, fd: 4
> polld[0].revents: 0x1, fd: 4


If I terminate ncidd, then the TiVo phone test works fine again.

When TiVi phone test call runs, it appears it is setting the modem lock (from tclient log):



> Oct 3 15:08:14 (none) PhoneHome[211]: initiate call: subtype=8 fPgd=0 fForceTF=0 fBackupTF=1
> Oct 3 15:08:14 (none) CallStatusReporter[211]: UpdateStatus InProgress phase=1 code=29
> Oct 3 15:08:15 (none) comm[211]: Created
> *Oct 3 15:08:15 (none) PhoneHomeActiveCall[211]: GetModemLock*
> Oct 3 15:08:15 (none) PhoneHome[211]: PerformCall, subtype=8 fForceTollFree=0 fAutomated=0


But I can not find the lock file yet.

I will keep researching this and let you know if I find anything else ...


----------



## MisterEd

No, I'm using modem dial out for calls. When I tried using the "network dial" mod it (the network connection to DTV or TIVO or wherever it goes) is very erradic. Sometimes it works and sometimes it sits in "preparing for call" forever and I need to reboot to clear it. I've only tried NCID with modem dial and never with network dial since that mod doesn't seem to work well for me. I've been using ELSEED up until now.

"


jlc said:


> At this point it is likely this is a lock file problem, so the trick is to locate where the new lock file is being placed and configure ncidd to use it. I assume you use the modem for your daily calls and not the network? Maybe MisterEd uses the network for his daily calls.
> 
> I wounder if someone could do a test to see if it is the lock file causing this. To do the test, start ncidd, then touch /var/tmp/modemlock. Next cat /var/log/ncidd.log. The last line should be a message: "TTY in use: releasing modem". Force a test dial. If successful, then it is a locking problem.


----------



## jlc

Runch Machine said:


> I will try this later. Another question though: In one HD Tivo there is a line in the author file that is: touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> 
> Following that are the two commands to start caller ID.
> 
> In the other Tivo this line is not there. Is this line there so that the log gets updated with Caller ID Data or for some other reason.


The two data files, cidcall.log and ciddata.log, are not used by ncidd unless they exist. The ciddata.log contains the Caller ID information as received from a device, and is used when troubleshooting what a modem or device sends. Normally you do not need this file. The cidcall.log contains the history of received NCID Calls. This is useful, so the touch in the author file is just making sure that if it is deleted for some reason, a new history file will be created.


----------



## charlestwaters

Can anyone tell me why I am not able to dial via broadband!? I have the DEBUG option set to true, and have the ,#401 as my Dial-Prefix. Have tried with and without dial prefix, and get the same exact thing... "Could Not Connect" as my result on the phone page when doing a test dial.

I have tried both with & without the ncidd going. If I change this to dial via phone, I have the lockfile problem described earlier that I need to take care of.



Code:


Log cleared on Mon Oct 09, 2006 by TivoWebPlus
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) PhoneHome[780]: initiate call: subtype=3 fPgd=0 fForceTF=0 fBackupTF=1
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) CallStatusReporter[780]: UpdateStatus InProgress phase=1 code=29
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) comm[780]: Created
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) PhoneHomeActiveCall[780]: GetModemLock
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) PhoneHome[780]: PerformCall, subtype=3 fForceTollFree=0 fAutomated=0
Oct 9 20:58:20 (none) PhoneHome[780]: Setting callActive to 1
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: Read dial defaults from TClientDocument: Host=204.176.49.2 Port=80 Passwd= RadiusDomain=tivo.net
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: Overriding phone number from the callRequest
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialinPhoneNumber: 5878205
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: svrAddr: 204.176.49.2
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: svrPort: 80
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: pppUser: [email protected]
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: pppPass: 
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: radiusDomain: tivo.net
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: phoneNumber: 5878205
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: localAreaCode: 206
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: areaCodeVersion: 17
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: callWaitingPrefix: 
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialConfig: 000
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialMethod: T
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialHookCheck: 0
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: dialToneDetection: 0
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: tollFreeAuth: 1
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) DialConfig[780]: serverInfo: 
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) Call[780]: MakeCall subtype=3
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) CallService[780]: EtherBroadband=0 EtherDebug=0 networkCall=0
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) Modem[780]: ##### Initial dial prefix = ',#401'
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) Modem[780]: Backdoor code 4, enable calls via broadband
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) Modem[780]: After ,# final dialstring is ''
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) CallStatusReporter[780]: UpdateStatus InProgress phase=1 code=29
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) RunmeExecutor[780]: No runmes for phase PreCall
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) CallService[780]: Get NetDevList info
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) NetworkQueryAllSession[704]: received a AVAILABILITY_RESPONSE
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) NetworkIpV4QuerySession[704]: received a IPV4_RESPONSE
Oct 9 20:58:21 (none) NetDevList[780]: NetDevList: Logging info for 1 devices
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CmdProc[780]: CmdProc: wrote /var/log/svclog.upload.gz
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Call[780]: create minimal ident block
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: Start Ident ==================
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: version: 3
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: centerID: 3570000A0E3FC4E
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: reasonCode: 4
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: softwareDesc: NONE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: locationID: NONE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: sequenceCookie: 12345678
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: headendID: NONE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: headendHisto: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: headendWorst: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: showcaseDesc: NONE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: inventoryFile: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: waitingCount: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: confInfo: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dialConfig: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: messageDesc: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: irdbVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: genreVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: logoVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: affiliationVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: showcaseVersion: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: demoMode: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: swVerName: 6.3-01-2-357
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: apgOnly: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: useChksums: TRUE
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: premiumShowcases: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: captureRequests: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: menuItems: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: collabData: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: signedFiles: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: spigotMaps: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: otherDatasets: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dataGroupList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dataGroupIntList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: userGroupIntList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dtvuserGroupIntList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: dtvdataGroupIntList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: lastAvalDownload: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: userInitiated: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: mfsTotalApp: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: mfsAvailApp: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: mfsTotalMedia: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: mfsAvailMedia: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: clipsTotalSize: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: clipsAvailSize: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: rbTotalSize: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: rbAvailSize: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: tcdId: 3570000A0E3FC4E
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: callId: 1160427500
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: sourceParameterList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: configParameterList: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: iceboxinfo: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: timeZoneOffset: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: daylightSavings: 1
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: numFails: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: broadband: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: ticketRequest: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: initialState: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: spigotMapInfo: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: localSw: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: providerOrder: 
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: watchDogDelay: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: callDelay: 0
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: timeStamp: ...
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Ident[780]: End Ident ==================
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) Call[780]: Enqueue Ident
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CommGlobals[780]: --- Rqst Summary Start ---
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CommGlobals[780]: 1 modLog status=none addr=204.176.49.2:80 send=/var/log/svclog.upload.gz
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CommGlobals[780]: 2 HServerRqst status=none addr=204.176.49.2:80 send=/var/tmp/HServer.send recv=/var/tmp/HServer.recv
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CommGlobals[780]: --- Rqst Summary End ---
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CallStatusReporter[780]: UpdateStatus InProgress phase=3 code=30
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) RunmeExecutor[780]: No runmes for phase StartCall
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) CallStatusReporter[780]: SetOffHookLed=on
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Opening device
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Initializing modem
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) hpk[780]: ATZ
Oct 9 20:58:22 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:23 (none) hpk[780]: AT\Q3\T12
Oct 9 20:58:23 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:23 (none) ModemImplHpk[780]: ModemImplHpk::PerformPatch called with fd = 11, CommFileStreamer = <(nil)>
Oct 9 20:58:23 (none) avalutil[780]: Fopen(/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433/F/AT/atfile, r) failed errno=2 (No such file or directory)
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImplHpk[780]: Inside ModemImplHpk::ApplyBackdoor....
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Set up modem and check for availability
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImplHpk[780]: ModemImplHpk: epdBM = 1<1> Blocking mode = 1<1>, delay = 40<28>
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImplHpk[780]: ModemImplHpk: result of GetInterface was 2293771<23000b>
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: AT:U70,A100
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: ATQ0S0=0
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: ATV1S6=4S7=50%C0&H2X4
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: AT:U76,3240
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: AT:U77,4C10,4050
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) hpk[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Modem set up and onhook.
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Turning off dial tone detection
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: ATX3
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: OK
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Setting extension pickup detection
Oct 9 20:58:24 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Trying to connect
Oct 9 20:59:20 (none) ModemImpl[780]: ATDT5878205
Oct 9 20:59:20 (none) ModemImpl[780]: NO CARRIER
Oct 9 20:59:20 (none) ModemImpl[780]: Failed to get a connection. No Carrier.


----------



## A.C.

Can someone tell me where I'm suppose to set debug=true as part of my setup to use NCID and do my daily call via the network? I can't figure this one out.


----------



## jlc

charlestwaters said:


> Can anyone tell me why I am not able to dial via broadband!? I have the DEBUG option set to true, and have the ,#401 as my Dial-Prefix. Have tried with and without dial prefix, and get the same exact thing... "Could Not Connect" as my result on the phone page when doing a test dial.


I found this thread that talks about a zipper'd HR10-250. It seems that it also needs a DEBUG_BOARD variable set in order to make the TiVo call in via broadband.


----------



## charlestwaters

A.C. said:


> Can someone tell me where I'm suppose to set debug=true as part of my setup to use NCID and do my daily call via the network? I can't figure this one out.


This is what the file is supposed to look like. It is located in "/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/", and is called "rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh". You can just take the contents of this file, and change yours, or copy this to your hard drive, one of the two...



Code:


##############################################################################
#
#   File: rc.CheckForDebug.sh
#
#   Description: Stage D system startup script fragment
#                Check for debug attachment and invoke debug environment
#                if appropriate
#
#   Environment:
#       Exports: DEBUG_BOARD
#                TMK_DEBUGGER (conditionally)
#
#   Copyright (c) 2003-2004 TiVo Inc.
#
#############################################################################

# Pick up DNS server information the kernel obtained via BOOTP
function setupDns () {
    if [ -f /proc/net/pnp ]; then
        cat /proc/net/pnp > /var/etc/resolv.conf
    else
        cat /dev/null > /var/etc/resolv.conf
    fi
}

function configGateway () {
    local -a gw_route
    local gw

    # Add the routes to the internal network, because the default
    # route will come and go
    gw_route=(`/sbin/route -n | grep ^0.0.0.0`)
    gw=${gw_route[1]}
    if [ "$gw" != "${gw##192.168.}" -o "$gw" != "${gw##10.}" ]; then
        /sbin/route add -net 192.168.0.0 gw $gw netmask 255.255.0.0
        /sbin/route add -net 10.0.0.0 gw $gw netmask 255.0.0.0
    else
        echo "Can't determine internal net, subnet route not set"
    fi
    /sbin/route add default gw $gw metric 1
}


echo "Look for debug board"
export DEBUG_BOARD=true

if /sbin/ifconfig eth0 2>/dev/null | grep -q UP ; then
    PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin

    echo "Setting up network for debug" 
    configGateway
    setupDns

    export TMK_DEBUGGER=sleep
    export DEBUG_BOARD=true
    echo "Starting Telnet Listener..." 
    /sbin/tnlited 23 -r 9911 /bin/bash -login &

    echo "Starting /proc Listener..." 
    /tvbin/procd
fi


----------



## QAI

Okay I have a problem getting tivoncid working on my series1 with networking over the serial port (ppp0). Hopefully someone has the answer. I can start the ncidd daemon but when I try to start tivoncid I get the following error:
invalid command name "0" while executing "0" (procedure "displayLog" line 1) invoked from within "displayLog "Connecting to $Host:$Port"" (procedure "connectCID" line 15) invoked from within "connectCID $Host $Port" (file "./tivoncid" line 579)

If I start tivoncid -V I get:
Connecting to 127.0.0.1:3333
BGError: invalid command name "0"


Any suggestions? I'm using the 0.66 version of ncid. Maybe the use of PPP0 for my network versus eth0? thx


----------



## jlc

QAI said:


> Okay I have a problem getting tivoncid working on my series1 with networking over the serial port (ppp0). Hopefully someone has the answer. I can start the ncidd daemon but when I try to start tivoncid I get the following error:
> invalid command name "0" while executing "0" (procedure "displayLog" line 1) invoked from within "displayLog "Connecting to $Host:$Port"" (procedure "connectCID" line 15) invoked from within "connectCID $Host $Port" (file "./tivoncid" line 579)
> 
> If I start tivoncid -V I get:
> Connecting to 127.0.0.1:3333
> BGError: invalid command name "0"
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm using the 0.66 version of ncid. Maybe the use of PPP0 for my network versus eth0? thx


Two suggestions, try them in this order, and see if one works:
- Remove the ncid.conf file and try again
- Try the ncid client from 0.65

A few people reported the problem and each of the solutions above were reported to work. At the moment the cause is unknown, but it is investigated.


----------



## A.C.

charlestwaters said:


> This is what the file is supposed to look like. It is located in "/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/", and is called "rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh". You can just take the contents of this file, and change yours, or copy this to your hard drive, one of the two...


Thanks. I went ahead and made the change. I was playing around with this because I still couldn't get it to work. What I ended up doing was removing the dialing prefix. It doesn't seem like you need it once you edit this file. Matter of fact once you edit this file, you have no choice but to dial via network.

So what i have now is a updated rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh, and ncid seems to be working without changing the dial prefix. Does that sound right?


----------



## harpegw

jlc, I'd like to say thank you for ncid. I zippered my two directivos a year ago, but never took advantage of ncid until yesterday. I now have one directivo with a phone line connected running ncidd serving itself, my other directivo, and my xp desktop and ibook via ncidpop. I don't know how I got along without this functionality, it's already saved me lots of scrambling when the phone rings. Thanks from a satisfied user.


----------



## jlc

harpegw said:


> jlc, I'd like to say thank you for ncid. I zippered my two directivos a year ago, but never took advantage of ncid until yesterday. I now have one directivo with a phone line connected running ncidd serving itself, my other directivo, and my xp desktop and ibook via ncidpop. I don't know how I got along without this functionality, it's already saved me lots of scrambling when the phone rings. Thanks from a satisfied user.


Thank you for the positive feedback.


----------



## A.C.

My box rebooted on me lastnight. I checked the kernel log and here's the last entry:

Recursive _stray_ call, signal 11ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD

Anyone know what it might mean? I'm doing daily call via the internet, and using NCID.


----------



## jlc

QAI said:


> If I start tivoncid -V I get:
> Connecting to 127.0.0.1:3333
> BGError: invalid command name "0"
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm using the 0.66 version of ncid.


This problem was found to be in the ncid.conf file. It seems tivosh requires the set Program variable to be at the end of the file. The fix is to rename ncid.conf or move the set Program line and its comments to the end of the file.


----------



## jlc

A.C. said:


> My box rebooted on me lastnight. I checked the kernel log and here's the last entry:
> 
> Recursive _stray_ call, signal 11ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
> 
> Anyone know what it might mean? I'm doing daily call via the internet, and using NCID.


I do not know if this is a NCID problem or not. The error message does not seem to point to NCID, but error messages are often misleading. Could you answer some questions?

Does the log file indicate if this was around the time of the daily call?
What version of NCID are you using (it should be v0.66)?
How long have you been using NCID before you had the reboot?


----------



## A.C.

Nevermind. It's fixed. I was too impatient.


----------



## A.C.

A.C. said:


> Nevermind. It's fixed. I was too impatient.





jlc said:


> I do not know if this is a NCID problem or not. The error message does not seem to point to NCID, but error messages are often misleading. Could you answer some questions?
> 
> Does the log file indicate if this was around the time of the daily call?
> What version of NCID are you using (it should be v0.66)?
> How long have you been using NCID before you had the reboot?


Well it seems I spoke too soon. This morning I woke to find my HR10-250 had rebooted. So I looked at the kernel log, and saw the following just before the unit rebooted.

Oct 15 06:30:02 (none) kernel: 0x008c901c 0x00947904 0x004726b4 0x00ef1318 0x02a2871c 0x02a304bc 0x02a298cc
Oct 15 06:30:02 (none) kernel: 0x02a28a48 0x02a28834 0x02a60cb8 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 0x02a3c7e4
Oct 15 06:30:02 (none) kernel: 0x02a3c6cc 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8
Oct 15 06:30:02 (none) kernel: END_OF_BT
Oct 15 06:30:02 (none) kernel:
Oct 15 06:30:02 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <8583>: unexpected signal 10

I also checked to see what time my last call happened, and it was at 1:29 AM CST, which is almost exactly the when the unit rebooted. Anyone know what might be causing this??

JCL, I never had reboot problem until I started using NCID. I want to try something for about a week. I'm going to comment out my NCID lines in my rc.sysinit.author. I want to also remove the dubug=true line. And I'm going to remove the dialing prefix too. I want to run it for a week and see if I get reboots.


----------



## A.C.

Would someone mind looking at an unmodded copy of their rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh and let me know if both the DEUBG_BOARD statements are set to false? Or if someone knows off hand which way they were. Thanks


----------



## MisterEd

If you are running 6.3 or 6.3(a) it is a known issue that NCID and elseed are causing reboots when TiVo dials out. Don't think anyone has resoved it yet.


----------



## A.C.

MisterEd said:


> If you are running 6.3 or 6.3(a) it is a known issue that NCID and elseed are causing reboots when TiVo dials out. Don't think anyone has resoved it yet.


6.3(a). I thought the reboot issue had been resolved.


----------



## Cheezmo

You could always use cron to kill ncidd at midnight and start it up again before you normally start watching in the morning. As long as you don't force a manual call during the day that should allow them to coexist.


----------



## A.C.

Cheezmo said:


> You could always use cron to kill ncidd at midnight and start it up again before you normally start watching in the morning. As long as you don't force a manual call during the day that should allow them to coexist.


That would work well, but I don't think calls are always happening in the middle of the night.


----------



## jlc

Cheezmo said:


> You could always use cron to kill ncidd at midnight and start it up again before you normally start watching in the morning. As long as you don't force a manual call during the day that should allow them to coexist.


No need to kill ncidd off, just create the lock file and it will ignore the modem, allowing the call to succeed. I seem to remember that the daily calls were a tcl script. If it still is, the call script could be modified to create the lock file before the call and remove it after the call.


----------



## Cheezmo

I had been watching the nightly call times on mine and they had always been between midnight and 2:00 AM. But, I noticed today that it has started setting the next call date to 10 days out, mid morning. Wonder why the change from nightly calls to every 10 days, but that is for another thread...

I guess I'll look into the lock file solution.


----------



## harpegw

Okay, I attempted to upgrade my installation of ncid today, to .66 from an older version. I downloaded out2osd tar file, and the ncid-0.66-series2-tivo tar file, for use on my series 2 directivo. I ftp'd the files (binary mode), then un-tarred the files per instructions. I think it's right, I have out2osd in /var/hack, and ncid, tivocid, tivoncid, all in /var/hack with newer dates. Now, ncidd appears to start upon reboot (i can see it in ps-a process list), but the tivocid command fails, Here is the output executed form the command line:

Morpheus-TiVo# ./tivocid &
[1] 347
Morpheus-TiVo# invalid command name "0"
while executing
"0"
(procedure "displayLog" line 1)
invoked from within
"displayLog "Connecting to $Host:$Port""
(procedure "connectCID" line 15)
invoked from within
"connectCID $Host $Port"
(file "./tivocid" line 579)

Any clue what I have done wrong?


----------



## jlc

harpegw said:


> ncidd appears to start upon reboot (i can see it in ps-a process list), but the tivocid command fails, Here is the output executed form the command line:
> 
> Morpheus-TiVo# ./tivocid &
> [1] 347
> Morpheus-TiVo# invalid command name "0"
> while executing
> "0"
> (procedure "displayLog" line 1)
> invoked from within
> "displayLog "Connecting to $Host:$Port""
> (procedure "connectCID" line 15)
> invoked from within
> "connectCID $Host $Port"
> (file "./tivocid" line 579)


This is a line order problem in the ncid.conf file. It is due to a bug in the tivosh program supplied by TiVo. Easiest fix is to rename it to ncid.conf-bad. The file is located at /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncid.conf



Code:


# external called program
set Program     [list $ProgDir/$EXTPROG]

If you rather fix the file, move the above two lines to the end of the file. The "set Program ..." line must be last.


----------



## harpegw

That fixed the problem... thanks for the information. Everything is working, I'm going to go play with the /var/hack/etc/out2osd.conf settings.


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.67 has been released. 

It mostly fixes TiVo client problems found in the 0.66 release.

NCIDsip has additional options. One is --test so you can test different SIP ports for packets in your network. The other option is --listdevs. This will list all active network devices. It helps when you must specify a network device. 

Documentation was improved.


----------



## MisterEd

Does .67 do anything with HR10-250 6.3A issues?


----------



## mskreis

I just installed version 0.67 over version 0.65 (I believe this was the version included in the zipper) on my HR10-250. I'm also using NCIDpop. Caller information is being displayed on my TV and via NCIDpop. However, none of the calls are being recorded in the log file. I like the ability to view this file. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## jlc

MisterEd said:


> Does .67 do anything with HR10-250 6.3A issues?


No, it just fixes other TiVo issues. Version 0.66 uncovered a tivosh bug and the configure file had to be removed for TiVoCID or TiVoNCID to function. Version 0.67 fixes that plus some other minor issues.


----------



## jlc

mskreis said:


> I just installed version 0.67 over version 0.65 (I believe this was the version included in the zipper) on my HR10-250. I'm also using NCIDpop. Caller information is being displayed on my TV and via NCIDpop. However, none of the calls are being recorded in the log file. I like the ability to view this file. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


The call log file is called cidcall.log. It must exist for NCID to log calls. The install package usually creates a zero length file so calls will be logged.

If you have Perl installed, you can use cidcall to view the log file, or if you installed the NCIDmod package you can use TivoWebPlus to view the call log. Also included in the package is ncidcall, a command line script to view the call log. Cidcall is a Perl script and ncidcall is a tcl script that do the same thing.


----------



## MisterEd

jlc said:


> No, it just fixes other TiVo issues. Version 0.66 uncovered a tivosh bug and the configure file had to be removed for TiVoCID or TiVoNCID to function. Version 0.67 fixes that plus some other minor issues.


----------



## mskreis

jlc said:


> The call log file is called cidcall.log. It must exist for NCID to log calls. The install package usually creates a zero length file so calls will be logged.
> 
> If you have Perl installed, you can use cidcall to view the log file, or if you installed the NCIDmod package you can use TivoWebPlus to view the call log. Also included in the package is ncidcall, a command line script to view the call log. Cidcall is a Perl script and ncidcall is a tcl script that do the same thing.


Yes, I understand this. When I view cidcall.log using either TWP or bash there are no entries despite having received multiple calls.


----------



## drfever

Is there a FAQ for morons on NCID? I got it installed on my tivo, but no idea how to use it.


----------



## JWThiers

Have you tried reading post #1 of this thread?


----------



## jlc

mskreis said:


> Yes, I understand this. When I view cidcall.log using either TWP or bash there are no entries despite having received multiple calls.


If your Tivo displays calls but does not log them, run ncidd in debug mode at verbose level 4 and make sure the CID logfile line shows the log file you are looking at. The debug output will also indicate if ncidd fails to open the output file. It is possible you have a permissions problem or it is trying to open a file that does not exist. If these suggestions do not help you, could you either post a debug output or email it to me at [email protected]?


----------



## headcase

I've got two HR10-250's running freshly zippered InstantBake 6.3b images, running fine. I'm able to start up the version of NCID that came with the zipper installation on each box, and display the caller ID on that particular box just fine when that box is directly connected to the phone line.

My problem is, when I try to start up TIVOCID on a box striclty as a client pointing to the other box, I get a timed out error:

tivocid -R -V 192.168.2.101
Connecting to 192.168.2.101:3333 
192.168.2.101:3333 - error reading "sock10": connection timed out
Connecting to 192.168.2.101:3333 
192.168.2.101:3333 - error reading "sock10": connection timed out
Connecting to 192.168.2.101:3333 
192.168.2.101:3333 - error reading "sock10": connection timed out
Connecting to 192.168.2.101:3333

I'm assuming I'm running the lastest version of NCID (.67), since I just installed this via zipper , but I'm not sure how to check the version. As I'm a bit of a Linux newbie, any tips on next steps would be great.


----------



## headcase

Well, I did a little digging on my TiVo's, and in the NCID directory, I found the release notes and answered one of my questions. Looks like the zipper installed v.65 of NCID. 

So any next steps recommended?


----------



## jlc

headcase said:


> I've got two HR10-250's running freshly zippered InstantBake 6.3b images, running fine. I'm able to start up the version of NCID that came with the zipper installation on each box, and display the caller ID on that particular box just fine when that box is directly connected to the phone line.
> 
> My problem is, when I try to start up TIVOCID on a box striclty as a client pointing to the other box, I get a timed out error:
> 
> tivocid -R -V 192.168.2.101
> Connecting to 192.168.2.101:3333
> 192.168.2.101:3333 - error reading "sock10": connection timed out
> Connecting to 192.168.2.101:3333
> 192.168.2.101:3333 - error reading "sock10": connection timed out
> Connecting to 192.168.2.101:3333
> 192.168.2.101:3333 - error reading "sock10": connection timed out
> Connecting to 192.168.2.101:3333
> 
> I'm assuming I'm running the lastest version of NCID (.67), since I just installed this via zipper , but I'm not sure how to check the version. As I'm a bit of a Linux newbie, any tips on next steps would be great.


You are running the latest version of NCID. You do not need the -R option, but otherwise your command line is good.

The error you are getting indicates that the client is not seeing the server. This usually indicates either the server is not running or there is a network problem.

If it is the server aborting, it probably means the phone line is not connected. Maybe it is connected to he TiVo you want to use as a client. If server OK, then check network, check IP addresses using 'ifconfig' on each TiVo. Try to ping each TiVo from each box.

Hope these suggestions help, or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## jlc

headcase said:


> Well, I did a little digging on my TiVo's, and in the NCID directory, I found the release notes and answered one of my questions. Looks like the zipper installed v.65 of NCID.
> 
> So any next steps recommended?


Install the latest version. There was a problem with the client and it might be effecting you. You can install over zipper, but save your config files if you made any changes.


----------



## luder

I have two questions. I took a good look at box today and I notice the modem uses four copper lines can ncid use all four copper lines? Second can this handle voip caller id thanks..


----------



## jlc

luder said:


> I have two questions. I took a good look at box today and I notice the modem uses four copper lines can ncid use all four copper lines? Second can this handle voip caller id thanks..


NCID can only handle one modem at a time. If the modem supports distinctive ring lines, NCID does also. I expect if the modem handles multiple POTS lines NCID will also, but no one has tried this as far as I know.

NCID does handle multiple VoIP lines using a SIP client instead of a modem. The SIP client requires libpcap, Perl, and two Perl modules to function on the TiVo. No one has ported the Perl modules to the TiVo, so the SIP client only works on Linux, Cygwin, and the Macintosh. Once the Perl modules are ported, the SIP client should be functional.


----------



## cheer

luder said:


> I have two questions. I took a good look at box today and I notice the modem uses four copper lines can ncid use all four copper lines?


For what purpose? Anyway it's not up to NCID; it's up to the modem in question. But if you're thinking for multiple phone lines...probably not.


> Second can this handle voip caller id thanks..


Yep.

EDIT: jlc beat me to it.


----------



## luder

jlc said:


> NCID can only handle one modem at a time. If the modem supports distinctive ring lines, NCID does also. I expect if the modem handles multiple POTS lines NCID will also, but no one has tried this as far as I know.
> 
> NCID does handle multiple VoIP lines using a SIP client instead of a modem. The SIP client requires libpcap, Perl, and two Perl modules to function on the TiVo. No one has ported the Perl modules to the TiVo, so the SIP client only works on Linux, Cygwin, and the Macintosh. Once the Perl modules are ported, the SIP client should be functional.





> cheer


your both right
i ran multiple tests using 2 pots line and the result is the modem only listens in line 1 ..


----------



## headcase

jlc said:


> You are running the latest version of NCID. You do not need the -R option, but otherwise your command line is good.
> 
> The error you are getting indicates that the client is not seeing the server. This usually indicates either the server is not running or there is a network problem.
> 
> If it is the server aborting, it probably means the phone line is not connected. Maybe it is connected to he TiVo you want to use as a client. If server OK, then check network, check IP addresses using 'ifconfig' on each TiVo. Try to ping each TiVo from each box.
> 
> Hope these suggestions help, or at least point you in the right direction.


Yeah - it was a network problem. Silly me didn't have all the units on the same subnet.

Working great now - thx!


----------



## cheer

headcase said:


> Yeah - it was a network problem. Silly me didn't have all the units on the same subnet.
> 
> Working great now - thx!


Depending on what kind of router you have dividing your subnets, you can make this work...at least on a Cisco router, a combination of ip helper-address/ip forward-protocol ought to do it.


----------



## Bobblob

OK, so I've been looking at the whole ncidd can't find the lockfile thing on the HR10-250. I do see in /tmp there's a /tmp/tcphonehome directory (which is usually empty), and a /tmp/tcphonehome.lck file (which I'm thinking might have something to do with it), but when I edited the ncidd.conf file to point there as the lockfile, it didn't help anything. So far the only solution appears to be killing ncidd somehow before trying to make outbound calls, whether using the net or the modem.

Don't know if that helps anything.


----------



## sjmaye

I installed callerID when I zippered my HR10-250. In late December 2006 I noticed that I was not getting an on-screen pop-up when a call came in.

Not knowing what else to do I re-ran the enhancement script tweak.sh. This worked, but also reset other things such as losing hackman.

Now about a month later I have the same problem. No on-screen pop-up. 

I would like to avoid re-running the script. Is there another option?


----------



## jlc

sjmaye said:


> I installed callerID when I zippered my HR10-250. In late December 2006 I noticed that I was not getting an on-screen pop-up when a call came in.
> 
> Not knowing what else to do I re-ran the enhancement script tweak.sh. This worked, but also reset other things such as losing hackman.
> 
> Now about a month later I have the same problem. No on-screen pop-up.
> 
> I would like to avoid re-running the script. Is there another option?


This sounds like either the server or client stopped. Look at /var/log/ncidd.log and see if you have a termination message for the server. The client does not leave one. You can either restart NCID or reboot the TiVo, whichever is easiest for you, and see if that fixes it. The version you are running is 0.65. The enhancement script will now install version 0.67. Maybe some of the fixes in the new release will help you.


----------



## luder

sjmaye said:


> I installed callerID when I zippered my HR10-250. In late December 2006 I noticed that I was not getting an on-screen pop-up when a call came in.
> 
> Not knowing what else to do I re-ran the enhancement script tweak.sh. This worked, but also reset other things such as losing hackman.
> 
> Now about a month later I have the same problem. No on-screen pop-up.
> 
> I would like to avoid re-running the script. Is there another option?


Hey , sjmaye
it is certainly posible to install scripts without re-running enhancement scripts from scratch I'm not familiar with the hr10-250 i'll try to take a crack at it.. try ftping to the unit and check and see if ncid_settings folder is in root the folder should consist with 6 files if yes check into your author file and see if ncid starts @ boot.

Oof try Jlc recomendation


----------



## luder

jlc said:


> This sounds like either the server or client stopped. Look at /var/log/ncidd.log and see if you have a termination message for the server. The client does not leave one. You can either restart NCID or reboot the TiVo, whichever is easiest for you, and see if that fixes it. The version you are running is 0.65. The enhancement script will now install version 0.67. Maybe some of the fixes in the new release will help you.


Hey chief i don't know if it's covered but, i've been looking thru conf files and not able to find the version i'm using is there a way i can find out


----------



## jlc

luder said:


> Hey chief i don't know if it's covered but, i've been looking thru conf files and not able to find the version i'm using is there a way i can find out


The version number is listed when the server starts and when the client starts. It is not given in the configuration files.

Look at /var/log/ncidd.log for a line like: Server: ncidd 0.67

You can also execute: *ncidd -V* in a terminal window. It will print the version number and then quit. It will not effect another instance of ncidd already running.


----------



## sjmaye

jlc said:


> This sounds like either the server or client stopped. Look at /var/log/ncidd.log and see if you have a termination message for the server. The client does not leave one. You can either restart NCID or reboot the TiVo, whichever is easiest for you, and see if that fixes it. The version you are running is 0.65. The enhancement script will now install version 0.67. Maybe some of the fixes in the new release will help you.


Yes I am running verion 0.65. I do not see any termination message. Here is the text from the ncidd.log

Started: 02/05/2007 09:27
Server: ncidd 0.65
Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.conf
Configured to send 'cidlog' to clients.
Configured to send 'cidinfo' to clients.
Processed alias file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.alias
Verbose level: 1
Modem initialized.
Modem set for CallerID.
TTY in use: releasing modem 02/07/2007 13:12
TTY free: using modem again 02/07/2007 13:12
Modem initialized.
Modem set for CallerID.

Since there is no termination message this means it was due to the client?



luder said:


> Hey , sjmaye
> it is certainly posible to install scripts without re-running enhancement scripts from scratch I'm not familiar with the hr10-250 i'll try to take a crack at it.. try ftping to the unit and check and see if ncid_settings folder is in root the folder should consist with 6 files if yes check into your author file and see if ncid starts @ boot.


I checked. The ncid_settings was in the root directory. There are 6 files in it. Here they are.

ncid.conf
ncidd.alias
ncidd.conf
ncidrotate.conf
ncidscript.conf
ncidsip.conf

I do not know where the author file is located nor how to edit it. I have intentionally stayed away from it thinking I would screw it up and nothing would work.

Strangely- I been checking for the last couple days and CID has not worked. Just to be sure before i replied to you guys I tried it again. NOW IT IS WORKING. Go figure!

As mentioned earlier this has happened before, but that time I could reboot to my heart's galore and caller ID would not restart.

Thank you both for the help. Even if it is working now I do know a bit more than I did before. Maybe I can handle it better next time it happens.

Thanks!


----------



## jlc

sjmaye said:


> Yes I am running verion 0.65. I do not see any termination message.  Here is the text from the ncidd.log
> 
> Started: 02/05/2007 09:27
> Server: ncidd 0.65
> Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.conf
> Configured to send 'cidlog' to clients.
> Configured to send 'cidinfo' to clients.
> Processed alias file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.alias
> Verbose level: 1
> Modem initialized.
> Modem set for CallerID.
> TTY in use: releasing modem 02/07/2007 13:12
> TTY free: using modem again 02/07/2007 13:12
> Modem initialized.
> Modem set for CallerID.
> 
> Since there is no termination message this means it was due to the client?


Problem may not be server or client terminating. The server, almost all of the time leaves a termination message, so we can assume it was running. However, you have *TTY in use* and *TTY free* messages. Do you see a lot of them? If so that could be the problem. When the server issues a *TTY in use* message, it disconnects from the modem until you see the *TTY free* message. If you have more of the messages, how far apart in time are they?

The client is hard to kill as it will go into a loop trying to restart once every minute, but you can miss calls if this happens.

You can see if the server and the client are running:


Code:


ps auxw | grep ncid

It could be a modem problem, maybe it was reset and Caller ID is turned off. Bump verbose up to 3 in /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.conf to give more information on what is happening.



> Strangely- I been checking for the last couple days and CID has not worked. Just to be sure before i replied to you guys I tried it again. NOW IT IS WORKING. Go figure!


This is a good indication it is either a modem problem or a TTY messages problem. NCID would not have restarted if either the server or client died. I recommend you upgrade to version 0.67 to get the benefit of some fixes in this area. I rather troubleshoot the current version.


----------



## sjmaye

Hi jlc,

Thank you for all the troubleshooting information. Back when this first happened I posted my issues in the Zipper thread and got little info to work from. This is the thread I should have been looking for!

I see now that NCID is just a module within the Zipper. Saying that, does that mean I can upgrade by simply getting the updated files from SourceForge?

Thas again for your help.


----------



## jlc

sjmaye said:


> I see now that NCID is just a module within the Zipper. Saying that, does that mean I can upgrade by simply getting the updated files from SourceForge?


Yes, you can get the current file from sourceforge and update. Be sure to save the /var/hack/etc/ncid folder first if you made any changes to the configuration files. They did change so it is best if you modify the current ones with your changes, if any. Be sure to read the INSTALL file for the TiVo to see how to unpack and install it.


----------



## lloydjs

Hi John,

I just found this posting and I am much intrigued!

I have a couple of questions which I hope you could answer, but first let me describe my configuration:
I have a series1 SVR2000 running TivoWeb and Vonage for my phone service. The Tivos modem died a couple of years ago, but I am able to make the daily call using turbonet. I also recently installed TivoWeb using Steve Jenkins guide so my Tivo is hacked.

Last week, I found a posting on TiVonage and was very excited until I found out that it doesnt work with a series1. 
Then I found your posting on NCID and I am excited again.

Basic question #1:
Does the Tivo require a working modem for the Caller ID or can it use the turbonet? I am guessing (hoping) that I dont need a modem.

Question #2:
What is the difference (high level for newbie like me) between TivoNCID and TivoCID? I did some reading on sourceforge.com but I still cant tell which one to use. Maybe it doesnt matter. What do you recommend?

Thanks in advance,
Lloyd


----------



## lloydjs

I found a solution to get caller id w/ series 1 and no modem (my modem died)

YAC for Windows (server) and YAC for Tivo (listener)

http://sunflowerhead.com/software/yac/


----------



## jlc

lloydjs said:


> Basic question #1:
> Does the Tivo require a working modem for the Caller ID or can it use the turbonet? I am guessing (hoping) that I dont need a modem.


If you are using VOIP from Vonage or another company, NCID can get the Caller ID directly from SIP packets without using a modem. However, this is not plug and play. It requires Perl and some support libraries on the TiVo. It also requires you to make sure your network can receive SIP packets. Eventually I will provide a library package, but maybe someone else would like to do it.



> Question #2:
> What is the difference (high level for newbie like me) between TivoNCID and TivoCID? I did some reading on sourceforge.com but I still cant tell which one to use. Maybe it doesnt matter. What do you recommend?


The difference between the two programs is that TiVoCID uses a program, you need to install, for the display, while TiVoNCID uses a TiVo supplied program for the display. The original program was TiVoCID, but it does not work everywhere and so TiVoNCID was produced as an alternative. You can use either program for the display. I would say to use the one you like best.


----------



## jlc

lloydjs said:


> I found a solution to get caller id w/ series 1 and no modem (my modem died)
> 
> YAC for Windows (server) and YAC for Tivo (listener)
> 
> http://sunflowerhead.com/software/yac/


There is interest in a yac2ncid listerner so NCID can get CID input from a YAC server. Hitchhiker wrote one which is now being tested. It will be released in the next version of NCID. See this post


----------



## FMK2

I sliced my HR10-250 to 6.3d a couple weeks ago, and since then NCID works initially after a reboot, but then stops displaying calls.

I bumped verbose up to 3 in the ncidd.log file, and the latest reboot shows the following:


> Started: 06/18/2007 09:29
> Server: ncidd 0.67
> Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.conf
> Configured to send 'cidlog' to clients.
> Configured to send 'cidinfo' to clients.
> Processed alias file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.alias
> Verbose level: 3
> CID logfile: /var/log/cidcall.log
> Data logfile: /var/log/ciddata.log
> TTY port opened: /dev/ttyS1
> TTY port speed: 19200
> TTY lock file: /var/tmp/modemlock
> TTY port control signals disabled
> AT Z S0=0 E1 V1 Q0
> OK
> Try 1 to init modem: return = 0.
> Modem initialized.
> AT+VCID=1
> OK
> Modem set for CallerID.
> Client connected, sd: 6, Sent call log: /var/log/cidcall.log


It looks as if the server is still running; the ps command returns:


> FamRm-TiVo# ps aws | grep ncid
> 0 361 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 Ss ? 0:35 ncidd
> 0 4858 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 S+ ttyp0 0:00 grep ncid
> FamRm-TiVo#


When I test NCID right after a reboot by calling myself, the number displays on screen, but then at some point it simply stops displaying calls.

Where should I be looking to try to debug this problem?


----------



## jlc

FMK2 said:


> I sliced my HR10-250 to 6.3d a couple weeks ago, and since then NCID works initially after a reboot, but then stops displaying calls.
> 
> I bumped verbose up to 3 in the ncidd.log file, and the latest reboot shows the following:
> 
> It looks as if the server is still running; the ps command returns:
> 
> When I test NCID right after a reboot by calling myself, the number displays on screen, but then at some point it simply stops displaying calls.
> 
> Where should I be looking to try to debug this problem?


The most likely problem is your modem. It probibly is not in Caller ID mode anymore.

Wait until NCID stops displaying your calls, then do the following in a terminal window:


Code:


touch /var/tmp/modemlock
sleep 1
rm /var/tmp/modemlock

Look at your log file and see if the above caused 2 entries. If it did, call yourself and see if NCID displays the call again. If it works, then put the above in a script and call it from cron every 2 hours or so. I seem to remember a posted script for this, but I do not remember where it is.


----------



## FMK2

Yup, that did it. Thanks for the help.

Here's what was added to the log file:


> TTY in use: releasing modem 06/18/2007 23:07
> TTY free: using modem again 06/18/2007 23:07
> AT Z S0=0 E1 V1 Q0
> OK
> Try 1 to init modem: return = 0.
> Modem initialized.
> AT+VCID=1
> OK
> Modem set for CallerID.


I'll add the script and set it to run every so often, but I didn't have this problem when I was on 3.1.5f. I wonder what changed?

Is there some process I could kill that would keep the modem from being tied up?


----------



## SteelersFan

FMK2 said:


> Yup, that did it. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Here's what was added to the log file:
> 
> I'll add the script and set it to run every so often, but I didn't have this problem when I was on 3.1.5f. I wonder what changed?
> 
> Is there some process I could kill that would keep the modem from being tied up?


Here's a thread  I started that may help. jlc, as you'll see, was very helpful. Good luck.


----------



## jlc

SteelersFan said:


> Here's a thread  I started that may help. jlc, as you'll see, was very helpful. Good luck.


Thank You. I remembered the thread but could not find it to reference it.


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.68 has been released. 

Improvements were made in SIP client, modules and server. 

The maximum call log file size can be specified on a command line or in the configuration file. 

A YAC gateway and client module were added. NCID can now optain Caller ID information from a YAC server, and NCID can send Caller ID information to YAC listeners.

Documentation was again improved, but needs more work.

A special thanks to Hitchhiker for writing and contributing the YAC Gateway and the YAC client module.


----------



## SteelersFan

jlc said:


> Thank You. I remembered the thread but could not find it to reference it.


Any time.


----------



## RandCfilm

jlc said:


> A YAC gateway and client module were added. NCID can now optain Caller ID information from a YAC server, and NCID can send Caller ID information to YAC listeners.


Unless I overlooked something, which is quit possible. I do not fine the yac2ncid program or config file.


----------



## jlc

RandCfilm said:


> Unless I overlooked something, which is quit possible. I do not fine the yac2ncid program or config file.


You did not overlook something. My build script for the TiVo missed the files. I have updated the TiVo packages at sourceforge. The names are now ncid-0.68-1-tivo-mips.tgz and ncid-0.68-1-tivo-ppc.tgz. Please download the current package.

The mips package is for a series2 and a series3. The ppc package is just for a series1.


----------



## whitepelican

Okay, then. So, if I have a YAC server running on my network, what exactly do I need to do to get this running? I have a Windows box with the YAC server running, and I'm running the YAC client on my 3 SD DirecTivos. All is working fine. But I want to run NCID on my HR10-250 (YAC screws up HME apps). Do I need to run both ncidd & yac2ncid on the HR10-250? Do I also need to run ncid? And which conf files do I need to modify? I don't see much to configure in either yac2ncid.conf or ncidd.conf.

I apologize for the stupid questions, but I've always had a heckuva time trying to get NCID up and running on its own, so much so that I gave up on having a caller ID prog on my HR10-250. But since you've gone through the trouble of creating this yac2ncid program, I thought I'd give it another go.


----------



## Hichhiker

whitepelican said:


> Okay, then. So, if I have a YAC server running on my network, what exactly do I need to do to get this running? I have a Windows box with the YAC server running, and I'm running the YAC client on my 3 SD DirecTivos. All is working fine. But I want to run NCID on my HR10-250 (YAC screws up HME apps). Do I need to run both ncidd & yac2ncid on the HR10-250? Do I also need to run ncid? And which conf files do I need to modify? I don't see much to configure in either yac2ncid.conf or ncidd.conf.
> 
> I apologize for the stupid questions, but I've always had a heckuva time trying to get NCID up and running on its own, so much so that I gave up on having a caller ID prog on my HR10-250. But since you've gone through the trouble of creating this yac2ncid program, I thought I'd give it another go.


You are right - you will need to install and configure NCIDD server. If you don't want to deal with the tivo modem, you can choose to install it without talking to modem (see installation instructions for VoIP based CallerID info)

Once NCIDD server (and client) are running, you can then run yac2ncid program - you will probably not need any config changes, but that depends on your Tivo hacking level. yac2ncid needs a supported version of 'nc' binary and most known versions are supported and should work without config changes. In a rare case, you may need to deal with nc binary/ (Zipper installs busybox which includes a compatible nc, btw)

Once yac2ncid is up and running, add the tivo's IP to the YAC server like any other YAC client - you should be good to go after that.

HTH

-HH


----------



## whitepelican

Thanks, Hichhiker. Just to be clear, then: I need to run all three of ncidd, ncid, and yac2ncid?


----------



## jlc

whitepelican said:


> Okay, then. So, if I have a YAC server running on my network, what exactly do I need to do to get this running? I have a Windows box with the YAC server running, and I'm running the YAC client on my 3 SD DirecTivos. All is working fine. But I want to run NCID on my HR10-250 (YAC screws up HME apps). Do I need to run both ncidd & yac2ncid on the HR10-250? Do I also need to run ncid? And which conf files do I need to modify? I don't see much to configure in either yac2ncid.conf or ncidd.conf.


Here are some comments to Hitchhiker's, since you asked about configuration and what programs to run on the HR10-250.

You need to install NCID and OUT2OSD. For your setup, you need to modify one line in ncidd.conf. Uncomment the set noserial line so you have:


Code:


set noserial = 1

In your startup script, you need the following lines:


Code:


# start CallerID (NCID) and YAC Gateway
/var/hack/bin/ncidd
/var/hack/bin/tivocid &
/var/hack/bin/yac2ncid &

You should run the above commands in a terminal window first, and test it, before you add it to the TiVo startup.


----------



## RandCfilm

Hichhiker said:


> You are right - you will need to install and configure NCIDD server. If you don't want to deal with the tivo modem, you can choose to install it without talking to modem (see installation instructions for VoIP based CallerID info)
> HTH
> 
> -HH


Two things - 
1. When I try to run yac2ncid I get "segmentation fault"

2. Following VoIP setup when I try to run ncidsip I get


Code:


Porta's HDTiVo /# /var/hack/sbin/ncidsip --test
bash: /var/hack/sbin/ncidsip: No such file or directory
Porta's HDTiVo /#

Telnet display shows ncidd starting and tivoncid connecting.


Code:


Porta's HDTiVo /var# /var/hack/sbin/ncidd -Dv5
Started: 06/26/2007 20:42
Server: ncidd 0.68
ncidd logfile: /var/log/ncidd.log
Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.conf
Configured to send 'cidlog' to clients.
Configured to send 'cidinfo' to clients.
Processed alias file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.alias
Verbose level: 5
CID logfile: /var/log/cidcall.log
CID logfile maximum size: 110000 bytes
Data logfile: /var/log/ciddata.log
CallerID from CID client(s) only
polld[0].revents: 0x1, fd: 4
Client connected, sd: 5, Sent call log: /var/log/cidcall.log


----------



## whitepelican

jlc said:


> Here are some comments to Hitchhiker's, since you asked about configuration and what programs to run on the HR10-250.
> 
> You need to install NCID and OUT2OSD. For your setup, you need to modify one line in ncidd.conf. Uncomment the set noserial line so you have:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set noserial = 1
> 
> In your startup script, you need the following lines:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # start CallerID (NCID) and YAC Gateway
> /var/hack/bin/ncidd
> /var/hack/bin/tivocid &
> /var/hack/bin/yac2ncid &
> 
> You should run the above commands in a terminal window first, and test it, before you add it to the TiVo startup.


Thanks for the help, JLC. I guess I wasn't expecting it to be so easy to configure. Unfortunately, I'm also getting the "Segmentation Fault" when I try to run yac2ncid.


----------



## Hichhiker

whitepelican said:


> Thanks, Hichhiker. Just to be clear, then: I need to run all three of ncidd, ncid, and yac2ncid?


Yes, basically the data flow is:

YAC Server --> YAC2NCID -->NCIDD Server --> NCID client(s)



RandCfilm said:


> 1. When I try to run yac2ncid I get "segmentation fault"


It sounds like you may have a bad NC executable in the path (perhaps S1 version)

Please type following commands on tivo command line: 


Code:


which nc

find / -name nc

nc

and post the results here

NOTE: you may need to hit crtl-c to get out of the last one (nc)

Most likely you might have more than once NC installed and the one found by default is not compatible with your tivo. your best bet is the one that came with the busybox installation. yac2ncid.conf file has a place to hardcode the nc binary you want to use.



> 2. Following VoIP setup when I try to run ncidsip I get


I am sorry if I misled you here, but the only thing you want from VoIP setup is how to disable modem (see John's post above) - You do not need ncidsip unless you are actually using it. The reason I brought it up is because it is another configuration that is not using the modem.

-HH


----------



## whitepelican

Hichhiker said:


> It sounds like you may have a bad NC executable in the path (perhaps S1 version)
> 
> Please type following commands on tivo command line:
> 
> which nc
> 
> find / -name nc
> 
> nc
> 
> and post the results here
> 
> NOTE: you may need to hit crtl-c to get out of the last one (nc)
> 
> Most likely you might have more than once NC installed and the one found by default is not compatible with your tivo. your best bet is the one that came with the busybox installation. yac2ncid.conf file has a place to hardcode the nc binary you want to use.
> 
> -HH


Since I am also experiencing the segmentation fault, I tried your ideas above regarding nc. I found that I only have the busybox version installed and it is located in /tivo-bin (which is in my path). Just for fun, I hardcoded the NETCAT and NETCAT_TYPE in yac2ncid.conf to point to the correct path and busybox version. That didn't seem to help, either, as I'm still getting the segmentation fault when I run yac2ncid. Any other ideas?


----------



## Hichhiker

whitepelican said:


> Since I am also experiencing the segmentation fault, I tried your ideas above regarding nc. I found that I only have the busybox version installed and it is located in /tivo-bin (which is in my path). Just for fun, I hardcoded the NETCAT and NETCAT_TYPE in yac2ncid.conf to point to the correct path and busybox version. That didn't seem to help, either, as I'm still getting the segmentation fault when I run yac2ncid. Any other ideas?


Do you get segmentation fault when you are running nc directly?

-HH


----------



## whitepelican

Hichhiker said:


> Do you get segmentation fault when you are running nc directly?
> 
> -HH


You've got me there. I have no idea who or what nc is, or how to use nc directly, so I'm not sure. If I just type "nc" with no options, it just gives me the usage.


----------



## RandCfilm

Hichhiker said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> which nc
> 
> find / -name nc
> 
> nc[/QUOTE]
> 
> Here are the results, and /tivo-bin is in rc.sysinit.author path command. Using Alphawolf's All-In-One package.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Porta's HDTiVo /var/tmp# which nc
> /tivo-bin/nc
> Porta's HDTiVo /var/tmp# find / -name nc
> /tivo-bin/nc
> Porta's HDTiVo /var/tmp# nc
> BusyBox v1.2.1 (2006.10.21-02:27+0000) multi-call binary
> 
> Usage: nc [OPTIONS] [IP] [port]
> 
> Netcat opens a pipe to IP:port
> 
> Options:
> -l              listen mode, for inbound connects
> -p PORT         local port number
> -i SECS         delay interval for lines sent
> -e PROG         program to exec after connect (dangerous!)
> -w SECS         timeout for connects and final net reads
> 
> Porta's HDTiVo /var/tmp#


----------



## Hichhiker

RandCfilm or whitepelican, 

Can you do me a favor, 
Add "set -x" to second line (one bellow #!/bin/bash) of yac2ncid and run it manually, PM me the output. You can undo the change afterwards

Unfortunately I do not have a HD Tivo so I will need to rely on your help to troubleshoot it

Thanks

-HH


----------



## RandCfilm

Hichhiker said:


> yac2ncid needs a supported version of 'nc' binary and most known versions are supported and should work without config changes. In a rare case, you may need to deal with nc binary/ (Zipper installs busybox which includes a compatible nc, btw)-HH


I downloaded the zipper file and pulled the busybox.tar and extracted that on the TiVo, I find no nc and 'find / -name nc' still only shows /tivo-bin/nc.


----------



## whitepelican

Mine looks pretty much like RandCfilm's.



Code:


<HR10-250>/var/hack/bin: /var/hack/bin/yac2ncid
++ basename /var/hack/bin/yac2ncid
+ ME=yac2ncid
+ ME=yac2ncid
+++ dirname /var/hack/bin/yac2ncid
++ cd /var/hack/bin
++ pwd -P
+ MYDIR=/var/hack/bin
+ PIDFILE=/var/run/yac2ncid.7679.ncpid
+ trap dienice INT TERM EXIT
Segmentation fault
<HR10-250>/var/hack/bin:


----------



## Hichhiker

RandCfilm said:


> I downloaded the zipper file and pulled the busybox.tar and extracted that on the TiVo, I find no nc and 'find / -name nc' still only shows /tivo-bin/nc.


You can stop worrying about nc, looks like its a bash issue. Let me look into it and post a fix.


----------



## Hichhiker

Hichhiker said:


> You can stop worrying about nc, looks like its a bash issue. Let me look into it and post a fix.


I was able to replicate this on my tivo.

Attached is a fix. Replace the yac2ncid file with one contained in the zip file.

Let me know how this works out.

*NOTE: This version is meant to replace one found in 0.68.1 release of the files and will be removed as soon as next version of NCID is released. Do not apply this over any other NCID distribution.*


----------



## RandCfilm

Hichhiker said:


> I was able to replicate this on my tivo.
> 
> Attached is a fix. Replace the yac2ncid file with one contained in the zip file.
> 
> Let me know how this works out.


Nice work and FAST! And best of all the screens on HME are not messed up.


----------



## 100Tbps

RandCfilm said:


> Nice work and FAST! And best of all the screens on HME are not messed up.


Does NCID / NCIDD mess with HME screens? I'm looking into HME and trying to figure out where to start. I finally just got NCID / NCIDD posting caller-id (seemed to work fine with 6.3b, 6.3c things were messed up again).

Not to drift too far off-topic, but can you start a new thread or place a link here to another one describing if you went with JavaHMO or were able to get Galleon working?


----------



## whitepelican

RandCfilm said:


> Nice work and FAST! And best of all the screens on HME are not messed up.


Ditto. Seems to be running perfectly now. Thanks for all your work on this, Hichhiker and JLC.


----------



## headcase

OK, I'm stuck and need some help.

I've successfully set up the latest version of ncid and tivoncid to run on my primary zippered Series 2, and I can also successfully run tivoncid on my second zippered Series 2 box, pointing back to the first box.

But when I try to run tivoncid on my PTVnet (non-zippered) HR-250 w/6.3d, it gives me the following:

bash-2.02# ls
cidalias cidcall cidupdate ncid tivocid tivoncid yac2ncid
bash-2.02# tivoncid 192.168.15.163 &
bash: tivoncid: command not found
[1] 1014
bash-2.02#


----------



## Hichhiker

headcase said:


> OK, I'm stuck and need some help.
> 
> I've successfully set up the latest version of ncid and tivoncid to run on my primary zippered Series 2, and I can also successfully run tivoncid on my second zippered Series 2 box, pointing back to the first box.
> 
> But when I try to run tivoncid on my PTVnet (non-zippered) HR-250 w/6.3d, it gives me the following:
> 
> bash-2.02# ls
> cidalias cidcall cidupdate ncid tivocid tivoncid yac2ncid
> bash-2.02# tivoncid 192.168.15.163 &
> bash: tivoncid: command not found
> [1] 1014
> bash-2.02#


most likely your current directory is not in the path. Your choices are:

1 - add current directory to the path (i.e. export PATH=%PATH:/path/to/binary/ - should be done somewhere where it is done on every boot - i.e. rc.sysinit.author file or similar)

2 - move binaries to a directory in the path

3 - call the binary by absolute name (i.e. /path/to/binary/tivoncid)

4 - call the binary by relative name (i.e. ./tivoncid inside the right directory)

Alternatively your tivoncid may not be executable, make it so (chmod +x tivoncid)

Good luck.

-HH


----------



## kkluba

JLC and Hitch and anyone else that contributed..

Thanks!

I've used YAC on my home network for quite a while and always liked the simplicity of setup and use. Even my wife can use it.

I've had NCID working on my HDTivo before but that damn modem causes stability issues (at least for me it did). The feature set of NCID has always been impressive. 

And now you guys have married the two and voila, CID works like a charm and is stable. After a few tweaks of the out2osd.conf I have both my HDTivo's dialed in displaying CID perfectly. Thanks, thanks, thanks. While it may seem like a trivial add-on once you get used to it there is no going back. We watch tv and movies mostly in our home theater where it is dark and the phone doesn't display easily what is coming in. Hell just remembering to bring the phone is a miracle.

The only thing I can recommend is putting ncidd, out2osd, tivocid, tivoncid, yac2ncid and basically anything and everything people might want to run this in one tarball and instruct them to copy it /var and tar it off. Also I'd just have all the executables extract to /var/hack/bin but maybe that's just me. i only suggest these things to ease the simple support questions that always come your way. Hell since I didn't read and docs maybe I better check the instuctions before blabbing. 

Thanks again guys, very nice.


----------



## Hichhiker

kkluba said:


> The only thing I can recommend is putting ncidd, out2osd, tivocid, tivoncid, yac2ncid and basically anything and everything people might want to run this in one tarball and instruct them to copy it /var and tar it off. Also I'd just have all the executables extract to /var/hack/bin but maybe that's just me. i only suggest these things to ease the simple support questions that always come your way. Hell since I didn't read and docs maybe I better check the instuctions before blabbing.


John is working on something that will blow the doors off of that idea and may even completely change Tivo hacking as we know it... but I probably said too much ;-)

-HH


----------



## Soapm

Hichhiker said:


> John is working on something that will blow the doors off of that idea and may even completely change Tivo hacking as we know it... but I probably said too much ;-)
> 
> -HH


Note to self... Lock doors.


----------



## kkluba

Hichhiker said:


> John is working on something that will blow the doors off of that idea and may even completely change Tivo hacking as we know it... but I probably said too much ;-)
> 
> -HH


Ok the cats out of the bag. Now you have to pony up. Whatdoya have? Come on let us know..


----------



## djl25

If anyone running 6.2 wants easy access to their caller-id history, they can use my cidrss module for TivoWebPlus. It reads the NCID log (or elseed, if you're using that) and outputs it as a feed which can be sent to any computer, or back to your tivo via JavaHMO. There's now a link for it on the NCID page, or go directly to my software page here.



100Tbps said:


> Not to drift too far off-topic, but can you start a new thread or place a link here to another one describing if you went with JavaHMO or were able to get Galleon working?


----------



## OOOOPS!

Greetings,
I'm trying to run yac2ncid on S1S1 from /hack instead of /var/hack. Ithing i've'edited the all the needed files, but when I start yac2ncid I receive the error:


PHP:


# /hack/bin/./yac2ncid -v
/hack/bin/./yac2ncid: basename: command not found
/hack/bin/./yac2ncid: dirname: command not found
: Enabling verbose mode due to command line option
: Auto-detecting the netcat type
: Detected *Hobbit* version of netcat
: Using Hobbit settings...
: Listening for new connections
/tivo-bin/nc: error in loading shared libraries
: undefined symbol: getservbyport
/hack/bin/./yac2ncid: kill: (410) - No such pid

 I cannot find basename or dirname for a S1, and have no idea what 


PHP:


/tivo-bin/nc: error in loading shared libraries
: undefined symbol: getservbyport

means.
Thanks
OOOOPS!


----------



## Hichhiker

OOOOPS! said:


> Greetings,
> I'm trying to run yac2ncid on S1S1 from /hack instead of /var/hack. Ithing i've'edited the all the needed files, but when I start yac2ncid I receive the error:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> # /hack/bin/./yac2ncid -v
> /hack/bin/./yac2ncid: basename: command not found
> /hack/bin/./yac2ncid: dirname: command not found
> : Enabling verbose mode due to command line option
> : Auto-detecting the netcat type
> : Detected *Hobbit* version of netcat
> : Using Hobbit settings...
> : Listening for new connections
> /tivo-bin/nc: error in loading shared libraries
> : undefined symbol: getservbyport
> /hack/bin/./yac2ncid: kill: (410) - No such pid
> 
> I cannot find basename or dirname for a S1, and have no idea what
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> /tivo-bin/nc: error in loading shared libraries
> : undefined symbol: getservbyport
> 
> means.
> Thanks
> OOOOPS!


It looks like many basic utilities are missing - which is normal for stock tivos - and the netcat version you have is not fully functional. No worries though - your best bet is to install busybox for S1 tivo and make sure it is in the path before you start yac2ncid. Busybox will include its own netcat as well.

-HH


----------



## OOOOPS!

the latest busybox I've been able to find for an s1 is busybox-1.00-tivo-s1.tar.gz at http://marc-abramowitz.com/download/tivo/
anyone know of a more recent version like AW all in one for the S2's
Thanks


----------



## jlc

NCID version 0.69 has been released.

It includes a new SIP gateway, sip2ncid, to replace ncidsip so Perl is no longer required. VoIP support for the TiVo is available when the package is installed. Check out the Release Notes for other improvements and fixes. This is the first release of sip2ncid in the wild, so there may be some problems.

You should look at the Setup-sip2ncid file on the ncid page, not the home page, to see how to configure sip2ncid and ncidd. The FAQ should also help. The hardest part is that you may have to configure your network and check a couple of SIP Invite ports.

On my home LAN, SIP packets were on port 6051, but are now on port 10000. This is for Vonage using a Linksys RT31P2 router. The computer running sip2ncid had to be in the DMZ zone, in order to receive the SIP packets. Port forwarding did not work.

You need to be very careful if you put a TiVo in a router DMZ zone. Make sure your telnet and ftp is password protected, better yet use ssh.

If anyone uses SIP on the TiVo, please provide feedback giving the VoIP company name, the SIP port, the phone hardware, and the network setup.

I should soon release a package of NCID that uses a package manager to install and update it. It will also contain ssh and other Linux utilities. Adding, removing, and updating packages should be very easy.


----------



## Markman07

I have been using Packet8 (VOIP) for a few years so I didn't even think about trying to get this or anything else like it to work with my DirectvTivos (A few Directv Series 2 and one HR10-250). I got my first HR20-100/700 receiver this last summer. Knowing that the HR20 by default has Caller ID I decided to try it. It worked! CAller ID on the screen when using the HR20 and Packet8 Voip. 

Yesterday I started looking to spread the fun to my HR10-250. I have all my units hacked with the Zipper. I scanned over this thread. I uninstalled the script included with the Zipper and reran the install to include the NCID installation. I tried it and WHOAAA Caller ID on my HR10-250 with no really no thinking on my part! ;-) You can't ask for more!

I installed the NCIDPOP (CLIENT) on a few of my Windows XP and Windows Vista PCs. It works on there too! 

Of course I have one problem and a question. 

Looking at the CIDCALL.log file via Tivowebplus shows no history of calls and a file size of zero. 

I installed the Tivowebplus add-on (post 171 above). When I click on the Caller-ID link there it comes back with an error - 

"INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_cidrss '' 'set "view" "web";'
invalid command name "bodytext"
while executing
"bodytext "Caller-ID History""
(procedure "MOD::action_cidrss" line 85)
invoked from within
"$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
(procedure "do_action" line 19)
invoked from within
"do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
--cut here--
-------------

Anyone have any ideas on my two issues? Configuration issue? My issue?

Thanks. Otherwise this is such an awesome add-on for my HR10-250 and my PC's!


----------



## jlc

Markman07 said:


> Of course I have one problem and a question.
> 
> Looking at the CIDCALL.log file via Tivowebplus shows no history of calls and a file size of zero.
> 
> I installed the Tivowebplus add-on (post 171 above). When I click on the Caller-ID link there it comes back with an error -
> 
> "INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_cidrss '' 'set "view" "web";'
> invalid command name "bodytext"
> while executing
> "bodytext "Caller-ID History""
> (procedure "MOD::action_cidrss" line 85)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"


The ncidd server will not create a log file, if one does not exist. You indicated the name was CIDCALL.log when the name should be cidcall.log (all lowercase). Maybe
that is the problem. If not, check ncidd.conf and make sure the name or location of the cidcall.log file did not change.

The tcl script error message you posted seems to indicate a problem with the module. Hopefully djl25 can help you with it.


----------



## BTUx9

actually, it looks like you're not running TWP2... the module only works on TWP2
(TWP2 released since 8/07, to be more precise)


----------



## Markman07

Sorry I was just using all caps for emphasis..sorry forget Linux/Unix is case sensitive. Yes it is all lowercase. I let it install using Rbautch's script and it worked right away with no further action needed on the HR10-250.

Yes I am running TWP2 (from the latest Zipper / Rbautch Script) V2.0.0.

The Zipper or Script appears to have created a folder ncid_settings in the root directory. In that I have a handful of files..

ncid.conf, ncidd.alias, ncidd.conf, ncidscript.conf, ncidrotate.conf, ncidsip.

Here is contents of my NCIDD.conf file:



Code:


# NCID - Network CallerID Server Config File

################################
# Definitions and Line formats #
################################

# lines can be blank, or start with the words: send, set #
#
# A line is divided into words, separated by spaces
#
# A word is either a string of non-blank characters, everything
# between double quotes, or an equal sign.
#
# SEND LINE FORMAT:
#   send DATATYPE [DATATYPE] ...
#        where DATATYPE = cidlog, cidinfo
#
# SET LINE FORMAT:
#   set ITEM = VALUE [ITEM = VALUE] ...
#       where ITEM = cidalias, cidlog, datalog, initcid, initstr,
#                    lockfile, port, ttyclocal, ttyport, ttyspeed,
#                    nomodem, noserial, verbose

##########################
# Log file verbose level #
##########################

# Set the verbose level
# The default value is 1, the range is 1-9
# set verbose = 3

############################
# Log and Info for Clients #
############################

# Send the call log to a client when connected
# The default is not to send the call log file
send cidlog

# Send call info (LINE and RING) to a client at each ring
# The default is not to send the call info line
send cidinfo

############################
# NCID Communications Port #
############################

# The default TCP/IP port is 3333
# set port = 3333

#######################
# Alias and Log Files #
#######################

# The default CID alias file: /etc/ncid/ncidd.alias
# set cidalias = /etc/ncid/ncidd.alias

# The default CID call log file: /var/log/cidcall.log
# the log file must exist, ncidd will not create it
# (also make the change in /etc/logrotate.d/ncidd
#  and also /etc/ncid/ncidrotate.conf)
 set cidlog = /var/log/cidcall.log

# The default tty data log file: /var/log/ciddata.log
# the log file must exist, ncidd will not create it
#  (also make the change in /etc/logrotate.d/ncidd
#   and also /etc/ncid/ncidrotate.conf)
# set datalog = /var/log/ciddata.log

#####################
# TTY Configuration #
#####################

# The default tty port: /dev/modem
# set ttyport = /dev/cu.modem # Macintosh OS X
# set ttyport = /dev/ttyS0

# The default tty port speed: 19200
# The tty speed can be one of: 38400, 19200, 9600, 4800
# set ttyspeed = 4800 # NetCallerID port speed

# Ignore tty control signals for internal modems and 3 wire serial cables
#   Disable tty control signals: ttyclocal = 1
#   Enable tty control signals: ttyclocal = 0 (default)
# set ttyclocal = 1

# The lockfile name is generated automatically
# If tty port is /dev/modem, lockfile is: /var/lock/LCK..modem
# set lockfile = /var/lock/LCK..ttyS0

#######################
# Serial or No Serial #
#######################

# Require a serial device for startup.  This is useful if you are
# using a network based plugin
#  network: noserial = 1 (do not try to initialize a serial port)
#  serial: noserial = 0 (default - Look for a serial port)
# set noserial = 1

#####################
# Modem or No Modem #
#####################

# Obtain CallerID from a CID device or a modem
#  device: nomodem = 1 (do not send AT commands)
#  modem: nomodem = 0 (default - send AT commands)
# set nomodem = 1

########################
# Modem Initialization #
########################

# The default modem initialization is: "AT Z S0=0 E1 V1 Q0"
# set initstr = "ATE1V1Q0"
#
# Alternate modem initialization string
# set initstr = "AT&FE1V1Q0+VIP"

# The U.S.Robotics USR5631 56K Faxmodem has a +GCI command to set the
# country code to adjust parameters for a particular telephone network
# (perhaps other modems do also).  See the following on how to set +GCI
#   http://www.usr.com/support/5631/5631-ug/generic.htm
#   doc/Modem-init (has a copy of the information needed to set +GCI)

# Addon strings to set modem for Distinctive Ring:
#   http://www.modemsite.com/56k/dring.asp
#
# 3Com/USR/TI chipset: ATS41=1
#   Reported Ring Codes: RING A, RING B, RING C
# Rockwell/Conexant chipset: AT-SDR=7
#   Reported Ring Codes: RING 1, RING 2, RING 3
# Lucent/Agere chipset: AT+VDR=1,0
#   Reported DROF/DRON messages: DRON=5 DROF=11, DRON=5 DROF=34
#
# Example adds 3Com DR to the default modem initialization
# set initstr = "ATE1V1Q0S41=1"

# The default for ncidd is to try two CID strings to setup
# CallerID: "AT+VCID=1" and if that fails: "AT#CID=1".
# set initcid = "AT#CID=1"
#
# Alternate CID strings to try if default does not work:
# set initcid = "AT+FCLASS=8;+VCID=1"
# set initcid = "AT-STE=1;+VCID=1"
# set initcid = "AT-STE=1;#CID=1"

#################
# TiVo Settings #
#################
set ttyclocal = 1 # TiVo requires CLOCAL
set ttyport = /dev/ttyS1 # TiVo Modem Port
set lockfile = /var/tmp/modemlock # needed for TiVo Modem Port
#
# To use a modem on the TiVo serial port
#   Tivo (stereo mini jack) ->
#   -> (stereo mini plug) TiVo serial cable (9-pin male) ->
#   -> (9-pin Female) PC modem cable (25-pin Male ->
#   -> (25-pin Female) Modem
# if the modem has switches, disable DTR
# Use this string to set the modem before attaching it to the TiVo:
#   AT&F0&D0&B1&W
#
# set ttyport = /dev/ttyS3 # TiVo Serial Port
#
# End TiVo Settings

I did notice the line set cidlog = /var/log/cidcall.log had a # in front of it and removed the #. Maybe the file will be created now? I am not a pro with this stuff so I hope the real brains here can help!


----------



## BTUx9

there's a fair chance that the zipper you used has an older bundle...
try to update to the latest TWP2 bundle (you should be able to use the Update module from within TWP)


----------



## rbautch

The current Zipper uses TWP v2.0.0, and NCID v0.67.


----------



## BTUx9

but as I said in my first post, the latest ncid module is only compatible with TWP bundles made since 8/07. (It relies on a proc - bodytext - that was added to CVS on 7/29)

Much of this confusion will HOPEFULLY be improved when the TWP beta goes mainstream... it introduces compatibility checking for modules. (a module will need to state what version(s) it's compatible with)


----------



## jlc

Markman07 said:


> Sorry I was just using all caps for emphasis..sorry forget Linux/Unix is case sensitive. Yes it is all lowercase. I let it install using Rbautch's script and it worked right away with no further action needed on the HR10-250.
> 
> Yes I am running TWP2 (from the latest Zipper / Rbautch Script) V2.0.0.
> 
> The Zipper or Script appears to have created a folder ncid_settings in the root directory. In that I have a handful of files..
> 
> ncid.conf, ncidd.alias, ncidd.conf, ncidscript.conf, ncidrotate.conf, ncidsip.
> 
> I did notice the line set cidlog = /var/log/cidcall.log had a # in front of it and removed the #. Maybe the file will be created now? I am not a pro with this stuff so I hope the real brains here can help!


You did not need to uncomment the cidcall.log line in the ncidd.conf file. It defaults to /var/log/cidcall.log. You do need to make sure the file is there and that its permissions are OK. Touch will create it, if it is missing:


Code:


touch /var/log/cidcall.log
ls -l /var/log/cidcall.log

The permissions should be: -rw-r--r--


----------



## djl25

BTUx9 is absolutely right; cidrss only works with TWP 2. The current version is cidrss_v3_1_03(b1) and it works with (almost) all 2.x versions, although be advised that RSS feeds under TWP2.1.b2 are currently broken.
You can PROBABLY get an RSS feed from cidrss with pre-2.0 TWP (I've never tried) but definitely not the web view. Future versions may rely on TWP for RSS functions too, making even that impossible with older versions.



Markman07 said:


> I installed the Tivowebplus add-on (post 171 above). When I click on the Caller-ID link there it comes back with an error -
> 
> "INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_cidrss '' 'set "view" "web";'
> invalid command name "bodytext"
> while executing
> "bodytext "Caller-ID History""
> (procedure "MOD::action_cidrss" line 85)
> invoked from within
> "$cmd $p1 $p2 $p3"
> (procedure "do_action" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "do_action $action $chan $part $env 1"
> --cut here--
> -------------
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on my two issues? Configuration issue? My issue?
> 
> Thanks. Otherwise this is such an awesome add-on for my HR10-250 and my PC's!


----------



## MrPib

Hi. I have a zippered HDVR2 with a working 0.69 NCID install. That is, I get CID messages for my landline (which happens to be via FiOS). I'm trying to get sip2ncid working with my VoIP line, which is through Broadvox Direct. I'm not getting very far. I know that my ethernet device is eth0:



Code:


Main_DTiVo# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:6C:85:F4:0B  
          inet addr:192.168.0.200  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:835874 errors:9 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1
          TX packets:1598818 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 
          RX bytes:548119409 (522.7 Mb)  TX bytes:2067490632 (1971.7 Mb)

I have But sip2ncid doesn't seem to like that device:



Code:


Main_DTiVo# sip2ncid  -C /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf -i eth0 -T
Test mode
Skipping: set interface    From config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
Verbose level: 3
Network Interface: eth0
pcap_open_live(): socket: Address family not supported by protocol
Test mode terminated

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jlc

MrPib said:


> Hi. I have a zippered HDVR2 with a working 0.69 NCID install. That is, I get CID messages for my landline (which happens to be via FiOS). I'm trying to get sip2ncid working with my VoIP line, which is through Broadvox Direct. I'm not getting very far. I know that my ethernet device is eth0:
> 
> I have But sip2ncid doesn't seem to like that device:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Main_DTiVo# sip2ncid  -C /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf -i eth0 -T
> Test mode
> Skipping: set interface    From config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
> Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
> Verbose level: 3
> Network Interface: eth0
> pcap_open_live(): socket: Address family not supported by protocol
> Test mode terminated
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


If you are using a configuration file with a problem like this, you should also list it. Better yet, do not use one and only use command line options when testing. Then if it works, the trouble is in the configuration file. The error message suggests that a address is specified and it does not like it. If you did give one, it is in the configuration file.

You might want to list out the interfaces: sip2ncid -l
and see if eth0 will list out.

You should do the test without the -C option to see if the configuration file is causing your problem.

I noticed you were specifying the configuration file when it should be the default, but trying it here, I see the default location is wrong. That will be corrected.


----------



## jlc

The binary package for the TiVo mips hardware was built with an incorrect default for the configuration files.. A corrected binary package was just released as ncid-0.69-1.mips-tivo.tgz. Please replace the older package. It also corrects the sip2ncid help option to display one option as '-P' instead of '-p'.


----------



## MrPib

jlc said:


> If you are using a configuration file with a problem like this, you should also list it. Better yet, do not use one and only use command line options when testing.


Thanks for the quick reply! Ok, I installed -1 (and thanks for fixing that.)

Back to my tale of woe. -l doesn't show anything:



Code:


Main_DTiVo# sip2ncid -V
sip2ncid: Version 0.5 (NCID 0.69)
Main_DTiVo# sip2ncid -l

-T gives the same error as before, with or without -i:



Code:


Main_DTiVo# sip2ncid -T
Test mode
Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
Verbose level: 3
pcap_lookupdev(): no suitable device found
Test mode terminated
Main_DTiVo# sip2ncid -i eth0 -T
Test mode
Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
Verbose level: 3
Network Interface: eth0
pcap_open_live(): socket: Address family not supported by protocol
Test mode terminated

The config file is the stock one, and has nothing set:



Code:


Main_DTiVo# cat /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf | grep -v "^#" | strings

I'd also like to take a moment to thank you for your work on this package. It's very much appreciated. [The kids flipped when they first saw the CID boxes come up!]


----------



## jlc

MrPib said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Ok, I installed -1 (and thanks for fixing that.)
> 
> Back to my tale of woe. -l doesn't show anything:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Main_DTiVo# sip2ncid -V
> sip2ncid: Version 0.5 (NCID 0.69)
> Main_DTiVo# sip2ncid -l
> 
> -T gives the same error as before, with or without -i:
> 
> The config file is the stock one, and has nothing set:
> 
> I'd also like to take a moment to thank you for your work on this package. It's very much appreciated. [The kids flipped when they first saw the CID boxes come up!]


I am not sure what the problem is. The '-l' list option should at least list the loopback device.

Here is what sip2ncid -l returns on my Series2:



Code:


# sip2ncid -l
eth0 : No description available
any : Pseudo-device that captures on all interfaces
lo : Loopback device

I will do more research into your problem over the weekend. I am assuming that you are able to use other network programs OK. I did notice that your ifconfig command did not list the lo device. If you did not edit it out in your post, you need to add it.

Thanks for the good word on NCID. It is appreciated.


----------



## MrPib

jlc said:


> I will do more research into your problem over the weekend. I am assuming that you are able to use other network programs OK. I did notice that your ifconfig command did not list the lo device. If you did not edit it out in your post, you need to add it.


Well, I appreciate you looking into it. Yeah, I edited out the lo device. Also, I tried sip2ncid on my other 2 DTiVos, and got the same results.


----------



## jlc

MrPib said:


> Well, I appreciate you looking into it. Yeah, I edited out the lo device. Also, I tried sip2ncid on my other 2 DTiVos, and got the same results.


Do you know what kernel version your DTiVos use? You can cat /proc/version to get it.


----------



## MrPib

jlc said:


> Do you know what kernel version your DTiVos use? You can cat /proc/version to get it.


Hi John.


Code:


Main_DTiVo# cat /proc/version
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004

It's AlphaWolf's 6.2 image (62small.mfs) , zippered, with BTX's 6.2->6.2a patch applied.


----------



## Hichhiker

MrPib said:


> Hi John.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Main_DTiVo# cat /proc/version
> Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004
> 
> It's AlphaWolf's 6.2 image (62small.mfs) , zippered, with BTX's 6.2->6.2a patch applied.


On John's request I have looked into the issue - seems that af_packet kernel module is not loaded on S2 DTivos by default - so the simple solution is:



Code:


# insmod /lib/modules/af_packet.o

The catch is - (there is always a catch) - I have no idea if af_packet.o kernel module ships with tivo or it was installed when I Zippered my Dtivos. (the down side of using someone else's scripts) As I have no un-zippered DTivos to test on, and I have not researched the matter, you are on your own to locate the kernel module if you are missing it - but it should definately be on all zippered boxes.

That being said, the only other catch is that you should add that insmod line to your system startup scripts, as it will only work until next reboot. There is might be a better way to make sure the kernel module is loaded on boot time but my mind is currently far from Linux kernel and Tivo's "distro" so thats another homework exercise for you all.

Enjoy

-HH


----------



## MrPib

Hichhiker said:


> On John's request I have looked into the issue - seems that af_packet kernel module is not loaded on S2 DTivos by default - so the simple solution is:
> ...


THANK YOU!! That did it! I hope you didn't waste too much time figuring this out! BTW, I also have no unzippered DTiVos to examine.

I can receive network packets, so now I can try to get this working with my Broadvox Direct SIP. I'll report back either way.

Thanks again, and thanks, John, for your help and asking HH to look into this.


----------



## jlc

This release fixed some problems with the client, the server, and the SIP gateways. New enhancements were also made to the server and SIP gateways. Two output modules were added for the client and most distributions were improved in start/stop and autostart of the client with a output module.

See the Release Notes for specific changes to NCID.

Documentation is a little better and there is now a INSTALL for each distribution.

NCID will also install and run using andLinux after it is installed on Windows. INSTALL-andLinux explains how to do it.

I have also had feedback of a user successfully using sip2ncid with Vonage on the TiVo. It did require some modifications to sip2ncid because Vonage used different SIP packets for him than what they normally used. Perhaps they are changing their system over.

If anyone is using sip2ncid on the TiVo, please post the particluars of how you did it.


----------



## djl25

With the right router, setting up sip2ncid is a snap. I'm using a Linksys RVS4000 with a standard Vonage gateway, wired like so:

Internet --> Cable Modem --> RVS4000 --> VOIP Gateway & Computers

The RVS4000 automatically routes the VOIP packets to the gateway, but it also has built-in port mirroring. (If you have one, look under the heading "L2 Switch"). With the gateway plugged into port 1 and the Tivo in port 2, just mirror port 1 to 2 and you're done.
There are a number of benefits to using sip2ncid:

Removes the final reason for keeping the phone line plugged in
CID information actually pops up BEFORE the phone rings
If you have call-waiting, you get the Caller-ID for the new call even while the previous one is connected



jlc said:


> This release fixed some problems with the client, the server, and the SIP gateways. New enhancements were also made to the server and SIP gateways. Two output modules were added for the client and most distributions were improved in start/stop and autostart of the client with a output module.
> 
> See the Release Notes for specific changes to NCID.
> 
> Documentation is a little better and there is now a INSTALL for each distribution.
> 
> NCID will also install and run using andLinux after it is installed on Windows. INSTALL-andLinux explains how to do it.
> 
> I have also had feedback of a user successfully using sip2ncid with Vonage on the TiVo. It did require some modifications to sip2ncid because Vonage used different SIP packets for him than what they normally used. Perhaps they are changing their system over.
> 
> If anyone is using sip2ncid on the TiVo, please post the particluars of how you did it.


----------



## unclemoosh

djl25 said:


> With the right router, setting up sip2ncid is a snap. I'm using a Linksys RVS4000 with a standard Vonage gateway, wired like so:
> 
> Internet --> Cable Modem --> RVS4000 --> VOIP Gateway & Computers
> 
> [/LIST]


I have a WRT54GS in place of your RVS4000. I put the Tivo in DMZ, but no luck. No packets, no errors, no go. When I do a sip2ncid -l I get:

eth0 : No description available
any : Pseudo-device that captures on all interfaces
lo : Loopback device

Is that right?

Thanks.


----------



## jlc

unclemoosh said:


> I have a WRT54GS in place of your RVS4000. I put the Tivo in DMZ, but no luck. No packets, no errors, no go. When I do a sip2ncid -l I get:
> 
> eth0 : No description available
> any : Pseudo-device that captures on all interfaces
> lo : Loopback device
> 
> Is that right?


The output above shows that your network port is eth0. The sip2ncid test option should show eth0 as the network interface selected.

You need to try all SIP Invite ports in the test mode. The first line checks port 10000, the second line checks port 5061 and the last liine checks port 5060. Remember that the sip packets are transmitted about 20 seconds apart so I would keep the test active for at least 30 seconds to see packets.


Code:


sip2ncid -t
sip2ncid -ts :5061
sip2ncid -ts :5060

You can use sip2ncid -T to test for any packets on your network. You should see a lot of packets.

Some WRT54G routers seem to have problems with SIP. You will need to search for any solutions, but I did find this link that may help. It sets the router up this way:


> However I have port forwarding set up as follows on the WRT54GS:
> Under Applications & Gaming tab>
> 
> Application_____Start______End______Protocol______ _IP Address
> PF0 __________5060______5061_______Both_______192.168. 0.100
> PF1__________10000_____20000______ Both_______192.168.0.100


----------



## djl25

Do you have your Vonage device before or after the router? The WRT54GS doesn't port mirror (although there may be alternate firmware that does) so I'd think your best bet would be:
Internet --> ATA --> WRT54GS--> Tivo
with the port forwarding set as in the posting jlc found. It's very possible, however, that the Vonage device won't even pass the SIP packets. In that case, you might want to look into a hub or different router.



unclemoosh said:


> I have a WRT54GS in place of your RVS4000. I put the Tivo in DMZ, but no luck. No packets, no errors, no go. When I do a sip2ncid -l I get:
> 
> eth0 : No description available
> any : Pseudo-device that captures on all interfaces
> lo : Loopback device
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## unclemoosh

djl25 said:


> Do you have your Vonage device before or after the router? The WRT54GS doesn't port mirror (although there may be alternate firmware that does) so I'd think your best bet would be:
> Internet --> ATA --> WRT54GS--> Tivo
> with the port forwarding set as in the posting jlc found. It's very possible, however, that the Vonage device won't even pass the SIP packets. In that case, you might want to look into a hub or different router.


My Vonage device is after the router. It's a Linksys PAP2, so I don't have the option of putting it before. I forwarded the ports, no luck.

I bought a hub off eBay and will try it between the router and the PAP2 and put the Tivo on the hub.

I'll let ya'll know what happens.


----------



## unclemoosh

We have joy!

I put a Netgear DS104 in the system and can now get the sip packets on the Tivo.

My setup:
Internet --> Cable Modem --> WRT54GS --> DS104--> VOIP Gateway & Tivo
|--> Computers and other Tivos​
I have two setups working. One is with a cable provider and another location using Hughesnet. This is one thing Hughesnet doesn't screw up.

I do have one problem in both locations. The time shown in the cidcall.log is not adjusted for my timezone, CDT. I guess Vonage sends out the the time at GMT and the VOIP device adjusts it.

So, all times shown in CIDRSS are 5 hours off. Is this a TWP issue, sip2ncid or ncid?
Or, is there a setting that I have failed to set?

Thanks for the great work!


----------



## unclemoosh

One other issue I have noticed besides the uncorrected time. When using sip2ncid there are 3 - 4 entries in the cidcall.log per call. In looking at the sip2ncid.log, the same goes there.

I guess Vonage sends the info a few times...


----------



## djl25

To correct the timezone problem you need to set TZ. You can start sip2ncid like so:
TZ=EST5EDT,M3.2.0,M11.1.0 /hacks/ncid/sbin/sip2ncid

(Above is Eastern time, obviously)

If you're getting multiple entries, make sure you're not still receiving info from your modem. If you want to keep it plugged in but receive CID from sip you'll need to add the line set noserial = 1 to ncidd.conf.



unclemoosh said:


> We have joy!
> 
> I put a Netgear DS104 in the system and can now get the sip packets on the Tivo.
> 
> My setup:
> Internet --> Cable Modem --> WRT54GS --> DS104--> VOIP Gateway & Tivo
> |--> Computers and other Tivos​
> I have two setups working. One is with a cable provider and another location using Hughesnet. This is one thing Hughesnet doesn't screw up.
> 
> I do have one problem in both locations. The time shown in the cidcall.log is not adjusted for my timezone, CDT. I guess Vonage sends out the the time at GMT and the VOIP device adjusts it.
> 
> So, all times shown in CIDRSS are 5 hours off. Is this a TWP issue, sip2ncid or ncid?
> Or, is there a setting that I have failed to set?
> 
> Thanks for the great work!


----------



## jlc

unclemoosh said:


> One other issue I have noticed besides the uncorrected time. When using sip2ncid there are 3 - 4 entries in the cidcall.log per call. In looking at the sip2ncid.log, the same goes there.
> 
> I guess Vonage sends the info a few times...


Vonage uses different systems to send SIP packets and some send the information multiple times. I am in the process of testing a new version of sip2ncid that has a new parse routine to ignore data send more than once. Could you email me, at sourceforge.net, your sip2ncid.log file with verbose set to 3? I would like to see the SIP packets sent to you for a call with no answer and a call that was answered.


----------



## jebradl

I have an asterisk based server (PBX in a Flash at 192.168.0.40) home phone network with 3 SIP phones, each with extensions at port 5060. I'm using ncid 0.69 on the tivo. When I try 'sip2ncid -t', I get the following returned:

Test mode
Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
Verbose level: 3
Network Interface: eth0
Filter: host 192.168.0.40 and port 5060 and udp

When 'sip2ncid -T' is run, I get a scrolling page of:
Packet number xxxx:
Protocol: TCP
ad infinitum.

When I call an extension that uses port 5060, I don't get any indication that it recognizes any info is being sent. The asterisk server, phones, and tivo, are all inside the router (an asus router running openwrt).
POTS line-->DSL modem-->router-->Asterisk server-->
POE Switch-->2 SIP phones and hub-->3rd SIP phone

The enabled lines in ncidd.conf are:
send cidlog
send cidinfo
set noserial = 1

The enabled lines in sip2ncid.conf are:
set siphost = 192.168.0.40
set sipport = 5060

What other information do I need to report to help get the tivo enabled to report callerid info for the SIP phones?


----------



## unclemoosh

jebradl said:


> I have an asterisk based server (PBX in a Flash at 192.168.0.40) home phone network with 3 SIP phones, each with extensions at port 5060. I'm using ncid 0.69 on the tivo. ?


I am no expert, but I do have NCID working on my Tivo's. Two observations:

1) Upgrade to version 0.70
2) Try putting a hub and connecting your asterisk server and your Tivo running sip2ncid to the hub. I had to do this to make the sip packets available to my Tivo. Depending on your router, you may be able to mirror your asterisk server port to your Tivo port to accomplish this.

Also, I didn't enable any lines in my sip2ncid.conf file.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jlc

jebradl said:


> I have an asterisk based server (PBX in a Flash at 192.168.0.40) home phone network with 3 SIP phones, each with extensions at port 5060. I'm using ncid 0.69 on the tivo. When I try 'sip2ncid -t', I get the following returned:
> 
> Test mode
> Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
> Verbose level: 3
> Network Interface: eth0
> Filter: host 192.168.0.40 and port 5060 and udp
> 
> When I call an extension that uses port 5060, I don't get any indication that it recognizes any info is being sent. The asterisk server, phones, and tivo, are all inside the router (an asus router running openwrt).
> POTS line-->DSL modem-->router-->Asterisk server-->
> POE Switch-->2 SIP phones and hub-->3rd SIP phone
> 
> The enabled lines in sip2ncid.conf are:
> set siphost = 192.168.0.40
> set sipport = 5060
> 
> What other information do I need to report to help get the tivo enabled to report callerid info for the SIP phones?


It is best if you do not set the siphost line in sip2ncid.conf. Comment it out and sip2ncid should receive SIP packets. I have been changing sip2ncid to work better with Asterisk, and the log files I received show it working with a filter of "port 5060 and udp". If this does not work, you can try the suggestion of unclemoosh, but you still should not set siphost.

The sip2ncid in NCID version 0.69 may not decode the caller id from Asterisk SIP packets, and the sip2ncid in NCID version 0.70 will indicate multiple calls for every one received. You should upgrade to NCID 0.70 and get the latest beta version of sip2ncid. A current beta will be available until the next release:


Code:


wget ncid.sourceforge.net/sip2ncid-tivos2-beta.tar.gz

Anyone that is getting multiple CID entries with sip2ncid or receiving SIP packets with no CID entries should try the beta. If you still have problems, email the sip2ncid.log file, at verbose 3, to me at sourceforge. The log file should contain at least 2 calls, one with a hangup before answer and one with a hangup after answer.


----------



## jebradl

I'm finally at home long enough to make the changes and try things. I have upgraded to 0.70 along with the beta sip2ncid, as well as commenting out the sip host line.
With 'sip2ncid -T' I continue to get continuous scrolling of packets (I only saw tcp packets, not udp).

'sip2ncid -l' results in
eth0 : No description available
any : Pseudo-device that captures on all interfaces
lo : Loopback device

'sip2ncid -t' results in
Test mode
Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
Verbose level: 3
Network Interface: eth0
Filter: port 5060 and udp

ncidd.conf
set verbose = 3
send cidlog
send cidinfo
set noserial = 1

sip2ncid.conf
set verbose = 3
set sipport = 5060

sip2ncid.log showed only (the redundant info has been cut)
Started: 05/23/2008 04:36
Server: sip2ncid 0.8pre9 (NCID 0.70)
Processed config file: /var/hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
Verbose level: 3
NCID server at localhost:3333
Wrote pid 3088 in pidfile: /var/run/sip2ncid.pid
Network Interface: eth0
Filter: port 5060 and udp

Any other suggestions?


----------



## unclemoosh

jebradl said:


> Any other suggestions?


See my post above about mirroring your port or putting in a hub. It appears that your router is probably not sending the sip packets to your Tivo. I had to use the hub because my Linksys router did not have a mirroring function.


----------



## jebradl

unclemoosh said:


> See my post above about mirroring your port or putting in a hub. It appears that your router is probably not sending the sip packets to your Tivo. I had to use the hub because my Linksys router did not have a mirroring function.


Actually there are a couple of hubs. And two of the phones are connected to the hubs. I was trying to abbreviate the description somewhat and didn't show the tivos, but the corrected discription is
POTS line-->DSL modem-->wifi router1-->Asterisk server-->
POE Switch-->(2 SIP phones and hub1-->3rd SIP phone and Tivo)
...AND.......-->(wifi router2-->Tivo)

Both routers are hardwired together, router1 is the gateway. Both tivos are hardwired to their router or hub (USB100TX adapters). Since the phones (2 Grandstream GXP2000's, and an Aastra 57iCT (a wonderful SIP phone!) are receiving the SIP info to receive and place calls, I can't see how the Tivo isn't receiving the same information.


----------



## jebradl

jebradl said:


> ...
> POTS line-->DSL modem-->wifi router1-->Asterisk server-->
> POE Switch-->(2 SIP phones and hub1-->3rd SIP phone and Tivo)
> ...AND.......-->(wifi router2-->Tivo)
> ...


It looks like I still didn't describe it correctly. It should be

POTS line-->DSL modem-->wifi router1(gateway)-->
POE Switch-->(Asterisk Server) AND (SIP phone1) AND (SIP phone2) AND (hub1-->SIP phone3 and Tivo) AND (wifi router2-->Tivo)

The routers (1-Asus WL500GP and 2-Linksys WRT54GL) are both using openwrt Kamakaze firmware.


----------



## jlc

jebradl said:


> Actually there are a couple of hubs. And two of the phones are connected to the hubs. I was trying to abbreviate the description somewhat and didn't show the tivos, but the corrected discription is
> POTS line-->DSL modem-->wifi router1-->Asterisk server-->
> POE Switch-->(2 SIP phones and hub1-->3rd SIP phone and Tivo)
> ...AND.......-->(wifi router2-->Tivo)
> 
> Both routers are hardwired together, router1 is the gateway. Both tivos are hardwired to their router or hub (USB100TX adapters). Since the phones (2 Grandstream GXP2000's, and an Aastra 57iCT (a wonderful SIP phone!) are receiving the SIP info to receive and place calls, I can't see how the Tivo isn't receiving the same information.


Which TiVo are you trying to get sip2ncid to work on? I would guess you are trying it on the TiVo connected to the wifi router. If so, I would expect it to work on the TiVo connected to hub1.

Since you are using "PBX in a flash", you could compile sip2ncid to run on it also. Since it is using CentOS 5.x it is possible a Fedora or Ubuntu binary will work on it. If you want to try that, email me at sourceforge and I will email you a sip2ncid binary to try.


----------



## jebradl

jlc said:


> Which TiVo are you trying to get sip2ncid to work on? I would guess you are trying it on the TiVo connected to the wifi router. If so, I would expect it to work on the TiVo connected to hub1.
> 
> Since you are using "PBX on a flash", you could compile sip2ncid to run on it also. Since it is using CentOS 5.x it is possible a Fedora or Ubuntu binary will work on it. If you want to try that, email me at sourceforge and I will email you a sip2ncid binary to try.


Wrong guess. I've been trying to get the tivo connected to the hub (which also has a SIP phone connected).

As for installing sip2ncid on the PIAF server, I've been having dependency problems. As soon as I get a chance to locate and install the other rpm's, I'll look at that. I'm also looking at modification of the dialplan in Asterisk to send the callerid info. I can echo text to the tivo with nc from the Asterisk server, so it should work.

Does sip2ncid function as a server, or just feed sip info to ncidd? (Or, in other words, do they have to reside on the same machine?)


----------



## jlc

jebradl said:


> Wrong guess. I've been trying to get the tivo connected to the hub (which also has a SIP phone connected).
> 
> As for installing sip2ncid on the PIAF server, I've been having dependency problems. As soon as I get a chance to locate and install the other rpm's, I'll look at that. I'm also looking at modification of the dialplan in Asterisk to send the callerid info. I can echo text to the tivo with nc from the Asterisk server, so it should work.
> 
> Does sip2ncid function as a server, or just feed sip info to ncidd? (Or, in other words, do they have to reside on the same machine?)


I call sip2ncid a gateway. It takes SIP input and transforms it into ncidd input. It does not have to reside on the same computer with ncidd. That is why I suggested you put sip2ncid on your PIAF server.


----------



## unclemoosh

I gotta tell you that I don't know jack about the Asterisk server and sip phones. But if the server is what interfaces your phones to the outside world, then I believe that your Tivo running sip2ncid should be on a hub with your server, so that it can see the same info your server is seeing. Apparently your server does something to the info it sends and receives from your phones to allow them to talk to the outside world.

Or, maybe I don't have any idea how your system works and should let someone else try to help


----------



## unclemoosh

jlc said:


> Anyone that is getting multiple CID entries with sip2ncid or receiving SIP packets with no CID entries should try the beta. If you still have problems, email the sip2ncid.log file, at verbose 3, to me at sourceforge. The log file should contain at least 2 calls, one with a hangup before answer and one with a hangup after answer.


Tried the latest sip2ncid beta and it looks like it solved the problem at my other place. I'll try it in the city next week to make sure it still works there.

Thanks for your efforts!!!:up:


----------



## jebradl

unclemoosh said:


> I gotta tell you that I don't know jack about the Asterisk server and sip phones. But if the server is what interfaces your phones to the outside world, then I believe that your Tivo running sip2ncid should be on a hub with your server, so that it can see the same info your server is seeing. Apparently your server does something to the info it sends and receives from your phones to allow them to talk to the outside world.
> 
> Or, maybe I don't have any idea how your system works and should let someone else try to help


I'm finding that I don't know much, either. One thing that I didn't list in my diagram is the POTS telephone connection to the Asterisk server. I am not using any of the VOIP telephony providers. I'm receiving a POTS signal through a card in the server, which then distributes the call to the appropriate SIP phone within my home network. They are SIP phones, and they all work correctly, and they are receiving a SIP signal, but I somehow can't seem to pick up that signal with sip2ncid. I received a linux binary from jlc, and ran it on my server, and had no luck there, either. It showed activity with the -T switch, but none when monitoring port 5060, which is what the phones default to. I was hoping to get something working on the tivo so that I didn't have to mess with the Asterisk dialplan. I have pretty much given up with sip2ncid, but I did find a way to send the info to the tivo using nc(netcat), so I now have functioning callerid.


----------



## BTUx9

if incoming calls are all through a POTS line connected directly to the server, I doubt the packets sip2ncid is interested in are ever even created as SIP packets.


----------



## jebradl

BTUx9 said:


> if incoming calls are all through a POTS line connected directly to the server, I doubt the packets sip2ncid is interested in are ever even created as SIP packets.


Since the phones are all SIP phones, I'm not sure why you would think that the packets sent to them by the server would be of no interest to sip2ncid. Let me repeat, they are SIP phones. Only the server connects to the POTS line.


----------



## BTUx9

I was under the impression that the packets that were used for CID info were those coming IN to the server... if that isn't the case, then ignore my previous comment.


----------



## unclemoosh

jlc said:


> Anyone that is getting multiple CID entries with sip2ncid or receiving SIP packets with no CID entries should try the beta. If you still have problems, email the sip2ncid.log file, at verbose 3, to me at sourceforge. The log file should contain at least 2 calls, one with a hangup before answer and one with a hangup after answer.





unclemoosh said:


> Tried the latest sip2ncid beta and it looks like it solved the problem at my other place. I'll try it in the city next week to make sure it still works there.


The new sip2ncid beta works great in both places. No more multple enties.

Thanks! :up:


----------



## jebradl

BTUx9 said:


> I was under the impression that the packets that were used for CID info were those coming IN to the server... if that isn't the case, then ignore my previous comment.


The server then passes the CID info to the phones. And, I suspect, in test mode, sip2ncid should be detecting the SIP packets, even if the CID info isn't present.

One of the things that I like about the system that I'm using, is that the call gets answered by the server without ever hearing a ring, the caller gets a message to punch a button for the family member that they want, and the CID info is prefixed with the user before it's sent to the phone. So, when the phone actually rings, I can tell if it's for my wife or kids, or for me. I don't have to do anything if it's not for me. (My kids also like it, because their mom gets 95% of the calls (She's the chair of the local Relay for Life event for the American Cancer Society, and gets a load of calls related to that.).

If you're into high tech phones, the Aastra 57i is great. I can punch a couple of buttons and get the weather from the national weather service, as well as news headlines among other things.


----------



## BTUx9

So the CID info is only passed on after the caller has made a choice of which phone (family member) s/he wants, I take it.


----------



## jlc

The main purpose of the release was to fix problems with the SIP gateways and some VoIP systems. It is known to work with 4 different Vontage SIP systems and with Asterisk. It does not seem to work for Asterisk using a POTS line.

New features were added for VoIP systems: Output calls are logged, if the system provides the information; and a client output module can be called for a hangup after answer, previously it could only be called for a hangup before answer.

See the Release Notes for specific changes.

If anyone is using sip2ncid on the TiVo, please post the particulars of of your system. Here is feedback for 3:


Code:


    Linksys WRTP54G: used Vonage Talk, SIP packets on port 5060, may need
                     firmware update if below 1.00., for more information
                     see  http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Linksys+WRT54G

    Linksys RT31P2:  put computer IP address in the DMZ

    Linksys RVS4000: L2 Switch, mirror port 1 to port 2, assumes gateway
                     is port 1 and computer is port 2


----------



## lloydjs

I have Vonage and would like to install NCID 0.71 and use sip2ncid to send caller id to my TV from my TiVo. 

I have a Sony SVR2000 standalone series1 and when trying to install ncid-0.71-ppc-tivo.tgz I get errors.

I transfered (in binary mode) ncid-0.71-ppc-tivo.tgz to /var

Then I try to install it using the following command:
tar -xzvf ncid-0.71-ppc-tivo.tgz -C /var

Here is the output:

TiVo:{/var}&#37;tar -xzvf ncid-0.71-ppc-tivo.tgz -C /var
hack/
hack/bin/
hack/bin/cidcall
hack/bin/cidalias
hack/bin/tivoncid
tar: hack/bin/tivoncid: Cannot lchown to uid 0 gid 0: Function not implemented
hack/bin/yac2ncid
hack/bin/cidupdate
hack/bin/tivocid
tar: hack/bin/tivocid: Cannot lchown to uid 0 gid 0: Function not implemented
hack/bin/ncid
hack/etc/
hack/etc/ncid/
hack/etc/ncid/ncidsip.conf
hack/etc/ncid/ncidmodules.conf
hack/etc/ncid/yac2ncid.conf
hack/etc/ncid/sip2ncid.conf
hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.conf
hack/etc/ncid/ncid.conf
hack/etc/ncid/ncidd.alias
hack/doc/
hack/doc/ncid/
hack/doc/ncid/Verbose-sip2ncid
hack/doc/ncid/man/
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidmodules.conf.5.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidtools.1.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/sip2ncid.conf.5.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidmodules.1.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidd.8.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncid.conf.5.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidd.alias.5.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/sip2ncid.conf.5.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidd.conf.5.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/yac2ncid.conf.5.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidd.alias.5.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/sip2ncid.8.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncid.1.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidd.conf.5.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/README.modules
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidrotate.1.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidd.8.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/yac2ncid.1.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/sip2ncid.8.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/yac2ncid.conf.5.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidmodules.1.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncid.conf.5.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidmodules.conf.5.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidsip.8.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidsip.8.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncid.1.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidrotate.1.html
hack/doc/ncid/man/yac2ncid.1.txt
hack/doc/ncid/man/ncidtools.1.html
hack/doc/ncid/ReleaseNotes
hack/doc/ncid/Setup-sip2ncid
hack/doc/ncid/NCID-DataFormats
hack/doc/ncid/Verbose-ncidd
hack/doc/ncid/VERSION
hack/doc/ncid/TODO
hack/doc/ncid/CONTRIBUTORS
hack/doc/ncid/README.modules
hack/doc/ncid/Modem-init
hack/doc/ncid/Setup-ncidsip
hack/doc/ncid/INSTALL-TiVo
hack/doc/ncid/README
hack/doc/ncid/Modem-DistinctiveRing
hack/doc/ncid/LICENSE
hack/doc/ncid/Modem-CID-test
hack/doc/ncid/NCID-PROTOCOL
hack/doc/ncid/Modem-TiVo
hack/doc/ncid/NetCallerID
hack/sbin/
hack/sbin/ncidd
hack/sbin/ncidsip
hack/sbin/sip2ncid
hack/share/
hack/share/ncid/
hack/share/ncid/ncid-speak
hack/share/ncid/ncid-tivo
hack/share/ncid/ncid-yac
hack/share/ncid/ncid-page
hack/share/ncid/ncid-popup
hack/share/ncid/ncid-samba
hack/share/ncid/ncid-mythtv
hack/share/ncid/ncid-skel
log/
log/cidcall.log
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

Why am I getting these errors? And what should I do next?

Please help. After reading everything on this thread and the SoundForge website, I am dedicated to getting this to work.

Thank you,
Lloyd


----------



## Hichhiker

lloydjs said:


> Why am I getting these errors? And what should I do next?


Its safe to ignore these errors. Basically it says that the part of tar program that changes the ownership of the files to root is broken, but everything on tivo runs as root anyway, so it is not needed.

-HH


----------



## lloydjs

Thank you hitchhiker

The next step in the tivo installation documentation instructs me to start the required programs by entering the follows lines:

ncidd
sip2ncid
tivoncid &

ncidd appears to work because no message is returned; however when I try sip2ncid i get the following error:

TiVo:{/var/hack}&#37;ncidd
TiVo:{/var/hack}%
TiVo:{/var/hack}%sip2ncid
TiVo:{/var/hack}%
TiVo:{/var/hack}%sip2ncid: error in loading shared libraries
: undefined symbol: gethostbyname

Does anyone know why I am receiving this error and what should I try next?


----------



## jlc

lloydjs said:


> TiVo:{/var/hack}%sip2ncid: error in loading shared libraries
> : undefined symbol: gethostbyname
> 
> Does anyone know why I am receiving this error and what should I try next?


It looks like the series1 libc.so library is missing some network functions. I was not able to cross compile a static version of sip2ncid because of a problem in libc.a. You either need a static version of sip2ncid or you need another /lib/libc.so file. Could you post the results of: "ls /lib"? It would probably be easier to use your series2 instaad of the series1.


----------



## lloydjs

I think I would prefer to get it working on Series1 because of logistics reasons. 

My series2 is my living room and is connected to my network using a wireless Linksys bridge. Theree is no phone jack in my living room. My series1 and Vonage adapter (Linksys RT31P2) are in my office where there is a phone jack. The adapter and series1 are connected to a Netgear DS104 hub which I bought specifically to use for sip2ncid, because I read in this thread that using this particular hub allows the packets to pass to the Tivo. My wireless router is a Linksys WRT54GS.

Here are the results of "ls /lib":

TiVo:{/var/tmp}&#37;ls /lib
ld.so.1 libc.so modules
TiVo:{/var/tmp}%
TiVo:{/var/tmp}%

Would it be easier to fix the library problem on my series1 or should I try to install NCID on my series2 and hope the packets can get there through the wireless bridge? The problem is, I don't know where to begin to fix the library problem.

How should proceed?


----------



## jlc

lloydjs said:


> I think I would prefer to get it working on Series1 because of logistics reasons.
> 
> Would it be easier to fix the library problem on my series1 or should I try to install NCID on my series2 and hope the packets can get there through the wireless bridge? The problem is, I don't know where to begin to fix the library problem.
> 
> How should proceed?


I can email you a version of libc.so that may work, but it could break the TiVo. If it does, you will have to put the original one back to get it working again.


----------



## jlc

This release is for fixes and improvements to the servers, gateways, and the client. See http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid for news on the release and the release distributions.

There were important fixes for the TiVo. Here are 2 important ones. The SIP gateway was modified so it runs on a series 1. It should run on all TiVo hardware. The client was fixed so it would start with a pathname as well as ./tivocid. This broke in a previous release.

A new shell script called startncid makes it easier to start the configured NCID. Just uncomment or comment the various lines that start NCID. The default is to start ncidd and tivocid for use with a modem. It will also set your local timezone for sip2ncid, yac2ncidi, and ncidd. The script can be started from /etc/rc.sysinit.d.author or manually.


----------



## jlc

jlc said:


> There were important fixes for the TiVo. Here are 2 important ones. The SIP gateway was modified so it runs on a series 1. It should run on all TiVo hardware. The client was fixed so it would start with a pathname as well as ./tivocid. This broke in a previous release.


Unfortunately when I added some improvements to ncid (alias tivocid and tivoncid), I managed to break it for the series 1. The TiVo distribution files have been updated with a fix so if you downloaded version 0.72, you need to download the update. The series 2 and series 3 were not broken, but I also updated the mips distribution, along with the source.


----------



## jlc

A new version of NCID was released on sourceforge The release mostly contains fixes to the client and server. It also includes support for Unicode. See the release notes for more information.


----------



## jlc

A new version of NCIDmod was released. It is a updated caller log module for TivoWebPlus 1.3.1. The link shows a snapshot of the display using test data.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

I apologize if this has been covered....but I wasn't able to locate any post regarding this:

I have NCID .73 and Out2OSD .9 loaded. Things appear to work correctly EXCEPT....some calls don't get picked up and sent to the TV. No rhyme or reason that I can see. Could be numbers in my alias file, could be numbers that show once, then the next time they call not show, etc. I know this is not alot of info but not sure what to say or look for.

Any ideas what I could look at for a fix?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlc

Jameson_Prod said:


> I have NCID .73 and Out2OSD .9 loaded. Things appear to work correctly EXCEPT....some calls don't get picked up and sent to the TV. No rhyme or reason that I can see. Could be numbers in my alias file, could be numbers that show once, then the next time they call not show, etc. I know this is not alot of info but not sure what to say or look for.
> 
> Any ideas what I could look at for a fix?
> .


There is a known problem that sometimes the server will die and it needs to be restarted to receive calls again. Workarounds can be found in previous posts. You did not mention restarting the server so I will assume you can receive calls after the missing call without restarting the server. If that is the case, you need to determine if the problem is with the modem, ncidd, or tivocid. Most often, this can be determined by checking the cidcall.log and ciddata.log files. If ciddata.log does not exist, create it with


Code:


touch /var/log/ciddata.log

The server monitors the modem and writes all lines it receives in ciddata.log. If it finds the Caller ID lines, it will create a CID line, send it to the clients, and write it in /var/log/cidcall.log.

If you do not see a call in ciddata.log, then the problem is with the modem. If you see a call in ciddata.log but not in cidcall.log, then the problem is with ncidd. If you see a call in both log files, but do not see it displayed, then the problem is with tivocid.

Hopefully the above will allow you to post more information about your problem.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

That's correct, it continues to work without restarting the server. It may miss a call or two, but eventually it will show a call. 

I thought the problem may lie with the modem due to seeing the following in this excerpt from the ncidd.log:

Modem initialized.
Modem set for CallerID.
TTY in use: releasing modem 05/26/2009 13:54
TTY free: using modem again 05/26/2009 13:54
Modem initialized.
Modem set for CallerID.
TTY in use: releasing modem 05/26/2009 14:54
TTY free: using modem again 05/26/2009 14:54
Modem initialized.
Modem set for CallerID.
TTY in use: releasing modem 05/26/2009 15:04
TTY free: using modem again 05/26/2009 15:05

The ciddata.log had to be created so I'll give it a little time to populate and report back.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

After a couple of calls, it appears the ciddata.log file is not being updated correctly. The calls that are not showing on the TV are not being recorded....it simply says "ring" several lines in a row.

I'll work on the assumption it is the modem. I'll try setting up a different unit as the server and go from there.

Thanks again for your time and suggestions.


----------



## jlc

Jameson_Prod said:


> After a couple of calls, it appears the ciddata.log file is not being updated correctly. The calls that are not showing on the TV are not being recorded....it simply says "ring" several lines in a row.
> 
> I'll work on the assumption it is the modem. I'll try setting up a different unit as the server and go from there.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and suggestions.


The called id is always between the first and second rings. You modem appears to be dropping out of the Caller ID mode. It could have something to do with all the using and releasing modem messages. If you do not use the modem for anything else, try changing the name of the lock file from /var/tmp/modemlock to /var/tmp/nolockfile in ncidd.conf. That will disable ncidd from checking if another program is using the modem by giving it a bogus lock file that will never be created.


----------



## Jameson_Prod

For others who may be experiencing some of my symptoms....

Using a different phone line and different tivo as the server has fixed my problems. It appears it was a bad modem in my original tivo. For the past several days the tivo has picked up and displayed all calls.

Thanks again JLC for your time, help, and suggestions.


----------



## jlc

NCIDmod contains 2 command line scripts to view the NCID Caller ID log and the server log. It also contains a TivoWebPlus module to view the Caller ID log.

DJL25 updated the module so it works with any version of TWP. It also finds the Caller ID log file in various locations.

If you just want view the log file, you can use the ncidmod module. If you want extra features you can use the cidrss module by David.


----------



## jlc

The NCID server has been enhanced to support modem output that only consists of a number or name without a date or time.

The SIP gateway was enhanced to indicate when sip packets are not being received in 1 minute intervals. This makes it easier to configure the SIP gateway for your network, and it alerts you when SIP packets stop for some reason.

See the Release Notes for all the changes.


----------



## djl25

Just to clarify: cidrss is bundled with TivoWebPlus 2.1x and is not compatible with earlier versions. As John said, NCIDmod will work with any TWP, or at least 1.3.1 and up.



jlc said:


> NCIDmod contains 2 command line scripts to view the NCID Caller ID log and the server log. It also contains a TivoWebPlus module to view the Caller ID log.
> 
> DJL25 updated the module so it works with any version of TWP. It also finds the Caller ID log file in various locations.
> 
> If you just want view the log file, you can use the ncidmod module. If you want extra features you can use the cidrss module by David.


----------



## jlc

This NCID (Network Caller ID) release fixes problems with the server, SIP gateways, and client. It also adds a new option to the SIP gateway, and a new client output module.

The server has four important fixes:

a corruption problem when sending log files over 2.000 lines

a call identification problem for ring and hangup

a client causing the server to terminate (this is the reason why the server sometimes dies on the TiVo, scripts to automatically restart the server are no longer needed)

the sending of a call duplicate to clients when both a MESG and NAME line was received from a modem.

The SIP gateway has two important changes:

a telephone line label was added to call termination information

a option was added to warn if no SIP packets are received in 90 seconds (for troublesome routers that quit sending SIP Invite packets until reset)

The client has two important changes:

a call identification problem on ring and hangup for simultaneous calls

the UTF-8 encoding is set because it is not the default in Windows

The long requested hangup feature was released as a client output module. It uses a modem to hangup the call but works with any NCID gateway. If a call shows a name or number from a blacklist, it will hangup the call and log it. This module requires minicom which is not yet available for the TiVo.

For a complete list of features and the release notes, see http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## spnewman

I recently updated my ncid to 0.75. Works well, but the program still terminates itself. Is there a log file I can check to see why this is happening? 

Thanks


----------



## jlc

spnewman said:


> I recently updated my ncid to 0.75. Works well, but the program still terminates itself. Is there a log file I can check to see why this is happening?
> 
> Thanks


I discovered a windows client that was able to terminate ncidd and fixed the problem in 0.75, I assumed this was the cause of the TiVo terminations since I could never reproduce them.

Check the ncidd.log file to see if it gave a reason for the termination. Are you sure it is the server terminating and not hung? Does it happen often? or at regular times?


----------



## spnewman

It does not say anything about the program being terminated in the log, it seems to stop working after multiple calls. I then have to restart it in order for it to work again.


----------



## jlc

spnewman said:


> It does not say anything about the program being terminated in the log, it seems to stop working after multiple calls. I then have to restart it in order for it to work again.


Its acting the same as before. Which TiVo are you using? Email me, at sourceforge, a copy of the ncidd.log file where ncidd stopped working and you did a restart.


----------



## Soapm

I thought I had it fixed but I guess something strange is happening with my caller id. It seems to be turning itself off.

I can turn it back on by manually executing the commands in my INIT file but once it's back on the TIVO locks up tight when the phone rings. I have to unplug it to get it to reboot. The CID will work for the first coupe of reboots with the same problem but after several reboots it doesn't start up anymore.

If this was an old windows machine I would think I had an IRQ conflict with the modem.

Its been working for close to a year with no problems and this just started about a week ago. Nothing new installed.

I have a 649DT hacked with Sapper.

What logs should I be looking in to find clues?


----------



## Soapm

I did a mfsassert -please last night before I went to bed and things seem to be okay so far today. No reboots or freeze ups and the CID has been working. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## jlc

Soapm said:


> What logs should I be looking in to find clues?


When there are problems, first look at ncidd.log. If the server died, hopefully it will tell you why, if the server is hung it should still appear in the process table. If it seems hung, look at cidcall.log and see if it recorded the call. If it did the problem is with the client, if not the problem is either the server or the modem. If you created the ciddata.log file, it contains all the output from the modem. If a call is recorded here but not in the cidcall.log file, then the server is at fault. If you only see ring in the ciddata.log file then the modem is not set for Caller ID or maybe does not support it.


----------



## Soapm

Thanks JLC, looks like all my logs along with my VAR partition were wiped when I did the file system fix. How do I create the cidcall.log and make sure it is running if this happens again?


----------



## jlc

Soapm said:


> Thanks JLC, looks like all my logs along with my VAR partition were wiped when I did the file system fix. How do I create the cidcall.log and make sure it is running if this happens again?


The cidcall.log file is created by ncidd if it does not exist in NCID version 0.73 or later.

You can check if any NCID programs are running with:


Code:


ps ax | grep ncid


----------



## Soapm

Looks like I am using v0.67. Do I have any reason to upgrade?


----------



## Soapm

It stopped working again.

I see this when I do PS AX

2801 ? Z 0:00 [out2osd] <defunct>

Something is inconsistent comparing my cidcall.log to my ncidd.log. I see calls in one that is not in the other and visa versa.

What all do I have to upgrade to move to a later version?


----------



## jlc

Soapm said:


> It stopped working again.
> 
> I see this when I do PS AX
> 
> 2801 ? Z 0:00 [out2osd] <defunct>
> 
> Something is inconsistent comparing my cidcall.log to my ncidd.log. I see calls in one that is not in the other and visa versa.
> 
> What all do I have to upgrade to move to a later version?


You need to upgrade from your old version to the current version to get fixes specific to the TiVo. See INSTALL-TiVo.txt to help you install it. Before you do, save a copy of all the configuration files in /var/hack/etc/ncid. After you install the new package modify the new configuration files with any changes you made in the old ones. Chances are you did not need to make any changes or you only modified ncidd.conf. Do not replace the new configuration files with old ones, keep the ncidd.conf verbose level at 1.

If there is a newer version of out2osd, install it also.


----------



## Soapm

This is what I got trying to start it up. Any thoughts?



Code:


4629 ttyp0    R      0:02 tivosh /var/hack/bin/ncid --no-gui --tivo --mess
4630 ttyp0    S      0:00 tivosh /var/hack/bin/ncid --no-gui --tivo --mess
4631 ttyp0    S      0:00 tivosh /var/hack/bin/ncid --no-gui --tivo --mess
4632 ttyp0    S      0:00 tivosh /var/hack/bin/ncid --no-gui --tivo --mess
4633 ttyp0    R+     0:00 ps ax
[3]-  Exit 151                ./ncidd  (wd: /var/hack/sbin)
(wd now: /var/hack/bin)
bash# 127.0.0.1:3333 - error reading "sock13": connection refused

Here are the commands I used.

# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd &
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &


----------



## Soapm

It seems to be ok now after a couple of reboots. Thanks


----------



## jlc

Soapm said:


> Here are the commands I used.
> 
> # starting NCID CallerID
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd &
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &


It looks like you tried to start NCID multiple times. When you have multiple client processes you need to either kill them or reboot.

Starting with NCID-0.72 a startup script is provided called "startncid". It will start ncidd and tivocid. It can be configured to start tivoncid in place of tivocid and to start sip2ncid, yac2ncid, ncid-yac, or ncid-page. The local timezone can also be set so when using the gateways, the local time is displayed for the call. It can be called from rc.sysinit.author or manually (/var/hack/bin/startncid).


----------



## Soapm

Do I still need the

touch /var/log/cidcall.log &

command or can I just use

/var/hack/bin/startncid rmpid

and it will start the whole shebang...


----------



## jlc

Soapm said:


> Do I still need the
> 
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> 
> command or can I just use
> 
> /var/hack/bin/startncid rmpid
> 
> and it will start the whole shebang...


The touch command line is not needed in the current version of NCID. The rmpid option is also not needed. Just use:


Code:


/var/hack/bin/startncid


----------



## jlc

This release has improvements and fixes for the server, gateway, and client. See the NCID homepage for more details.


----------



## OOOOPS!

whats the recommended version and by that I mean incredibly stable, tivocid or tivoncid and setup using OUT2OSD or text2osd on a hr10-250 running 6.4A using the dtivo's modem and broadcasting to other tivos and pcs?

Thanks,
OOOOPS


----------



## jlc

OOOOPS! said:


> whats the recommended version and by that I mean incredibly stable, tivocid or tivoncid and setup using OUT2OSD or text2osd on a hr10-250 running 6.4A using the dtivo's modem and broadcasting to other tivos and pcs?


The latest version of NCID is stable and each new version has fixes and improvements from earlier versions. The NCID website has a section called Known Problems so you can view problem areas for each release.

If out2osd works on your system then you should use it and tivocid, otherwise use text2osd and tivoncid.


----------



## jlc

This NCID (Network Caller ID) release continues with fixes, improvements, a new server feature, and a new client output module.

One problem is solved in this release is ncidd not responding to calls after some period of time on some TiVo's. This is caused by the modem dropping out of Caller ID mode and usually requires ncidd to either restart or re-initialize the modem. The solution is a new server feature.

The new feature for NCID is the ability to work with modems or systems that do not support Caller ID. This feature depends on the modem providing ring indication. NCID will indicate calls, but if no Caller ID is received, it will indicate "RING" for the number and "No Caller ID" for the name. This feature allows NCID to function as a call indicator without using Caller ID. If the modem drops out of the Caller ID mode, NCID will will flag a new call as "No Caller ID". The complete list of features is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net/ncid/ncid.html

The new ncid-initmodem client module will signal ncidd to reinitialize the modem if the server indicates a call with no Caller ID. This module should only be used for modems that drop out of the Caller ID mode. Please note that you will miss Caller ID on one call, but the modem will be fixed for the next call. A list and short decscription of all client output modules is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/man2html/man?ncidmodules.1

The startncid script was improved and should be used to start the NCID programs. The default is to start the server and client. You can modify it start the gateways and to start the ncid-initmodem and ncid-yac client modules. If you use the SIP gateway to obtain the Caller ID, you also need to set your local time zone. All time zones for the US are included.

A new script called initmodem is also included. It can be run from cron to have ncidd re-initialize the modem at specific times, or it can be run manually.

The release notes are at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/files/ncid/0.77/ReleaseNotes.txt/view

The project home page is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## jlc

This NCID (Network Caller ID) release contains fixes and improvements.

The server feature of responding to ring 2, from a modem not sending Caller ID, was modified to work with telephone systems that send the Caller ID before ring 1. The complete list of features is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net/ncid/ncid.html

The client was also improved and does not display a "line label" inside <> any more. The ncid-page client and ncid-tivo client were modified to properly support messages. A list and short description of all client output modules is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/man2html/man?ncidmodules.1

The release notes are at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/files/ncid/0.78/ReleaseNotes.txt/view

The project home page is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## djl25

ncid-fly is a new module for ncid to give better caller-id output when running on Series 3 units. It uses the venerable 'fly' program to generate a .png file which is then shown on screen by osdwriter. In this way, truetype fonts can be used as well as graphics. (See below for example)

I posted it over at the 'other' forum.
http://www.dealdata base.com/forum/showthread.php?p=308346#post308346


----------



## jlc

The startncid script was modified to use pgrep. A pgrep mips binary is distributed with this release. If you have a series 1 and cannot locate pgrep let me know and I will try to produce a ppc binary. The script also has support for starting djl25's ncid-fly output module, but it requires the installation of the supporting program, font, and libraries.

A new option was added to the server to turn off call support without Caller ID. The server was also modified to work with the modem phone number output from Canada telcos.

A new gateway was added, called ncid2ncid, that collects input from one or more servers, called sending servers, to another server, called a receiving server. This permits all NCID clients using the receiving server to receive data from multiple NCID servers.

The client was modified to work with the Vodafone ARC_ncidd 0.01 server. The "--call-prog" option is being depreciated and is not required any more when calling output modules.

A list and short description of all client output modules is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/man2html/man?ncidmodules.1

The release notes are at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/files/ncid/0.78/ReleaseNotes.txt/view

The project home page is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## jlc

The TiVo ppc distribution of NCID included the mips version of pgrep by mistake. The TiVo ppc distribution on sourceforge was updated to include the ppc version of pgrep.

The ppc and mips binaries for pgrep are in a tar file attached to this post. This eliminates the need for the next version of NCID to distribute pgrep. The attached tar file also includes a README that indicates where source can be obtained.


----------



## jlc

This NCID (Network Caller ID) release adds more client telephone number display options, a new feature, and some fixes.

Outgoing calls are now handled by the server if the information is sent to it by a gateway. The server will always log outgoing calls in the call file, but will not send them to the client unless it is configured to do so. This change does not require a new client unless it is desired to display outgoing calls.

The VoIP Gateway was enhanced to send both incoming and outgoing calls to the NCID server if the SIP connection provides outgoing call information.

More telephone display options were added to the client. The current country display codes include the United States, Sweden, United Kingdom, Germany and none. None leaves the telephone number unformatted.

The client will also display outgoing calls if configured to do so, and if the server sends it the outgoing call information.

The release notes are at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/files/ncid/0.80/README.txt/view

The project home page is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## jlc

This NCID (Network Caller ID) release adds 2 server options and fixes a problem with sip2ncid when a PC goes to sleep. It also makes a change to the outgoing call message sent to clients. This makes it incompatible with clients using the outgoing call feature introduced in the previous release (version 0.80). The previous release of NCID should be replaced with this one because of the outgoing call message change.

A hangup option was added to the server to terminate a call if it appears in the blacklist file. A terminated call is labeled as "HUP:" in the call logfile.

A ignore1 configuration option was also added to the server so a leading 1 is never used in an alias definition. A leading 1 in a US telephone number depends on the telco.

The call logfile now labels an outgoing call as "OUT:" instead of "CIDOUT:".

The ncid-applet 0.6 Gnome applet displays NCID 0.80 type output calls. The Mercurial repository was updated to display NCID 0.81 type output calls.

The cidcall command line tool was updated and improved, man ncidtools.1 for documentation.

The client was updated to work with the new outgoing call label in the call logfile.

The client hangup output module was removed because it was too slow and to allow hangups to be included in the call file. The new server hangup option replaces it. The hangup now happens before the second ring, and the hangup is included in the call logfile. There is no longer a separate logfile for hangups.

The VoIP Gateway was changed so it terminates instead of hanging when a PC wakes up from sleeping.

There are now separate man pages for each tool listed in ncidtools.1 and for each output module listed in ncidmodules.1.

The release notes are at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/files/ncid/0.81/README.txt/view

The project home page is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## jlc

This NCID (Network Caller ID) release fixes a major problem that prevents it reading modem output using OSX. The system poll function in OSX appears broken. Polling the modem causes it to disconnect with a error code. A local poll function is now used in place of the OSX system poll.

The server now sends all outgoing and call hangups to the clients.

A fix is provided to terminate the server when a unrecoverable error code is received from the system poll. The server was hanging on the error.

A fix is provided to keep the server from initializing a modem at startup when a gateway is used in place of a modem and the hangup option is used.

Improvements were made in the server code handling the modem and hangup. Some minor bugs were fixed.

IMPORTANT: The new configuration file must replace the old one or the server may abort because the server no longer recognizes "send outcall" in the configuration file.

The client history window now displays previous messages when reconnected to the server. All call types (incoming, outgoing, and hangup) are shown with a label if the --all-calls|-A option is set. The --out-call|-C option was removed.

IMPORTANT: The new configuration file must replace the old one because the client --out-calls option was replaced with the --all-calls option.

The release notes are at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/files/ncid/0.82/README.txt/view

The project home page is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## Soapm

I'm still running the last version you helped me get running. What do I need to upgrade? Can I just copy these newer files over the existing ones?


----------



## jlc

You need to save the configuration files in /var/hack/etc/ncid and /var/hack/bin/startncid first, then untar the current distribution so it replaces the previous distribution files. Next you need to make your local modifications to the configuration files using the old ones as a guide. Most should not need any changes.


----------



## jlc

This NCID (Network Caller ID) release adds some fixes, a major enhancement, and some changed client options.

The ncidd server has a fix that outputs the current phone line identification associated with the modem instead of the default for the first call after startup.

A new option was added to the sip2ncid.conf file called "rmdups. This will eliminate duplicate INVITE packets generated by "Phone Power" for each call. This option is experimental and probably needs improvement.

The ncid client program was enhanced to send the type of call to its output module. This allows the output module to determine if the call is incoming, outgoing, a blacklisted hangup, or a message. The client GUI was also changed to display all calls and the type of call by default. A new client option, --classic-display was added so the GUI would only display incoming calls and ignore all others. This was the previous default. The --all-calls option was changed to work with the --classic-display option, but will be removed in the future.

IMPORTANT: The new client configuration file should replace the old one because of the option changes. The old configuration file will still work for this release, but it will not be compatible with a future NCID release.

All output modules were updated for the current client changes.

IMPORTANT: The ncidd.conf file changed with the NCID 0.82 release. If your configuration file is older than that, you need to update it.

The release notes are at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ncid/files/ncid/0.83/README.txt/view

The project home page is at http://ncid.sourceforge.net


----------



## jlc

This NCID (Network Caller ID) release adds some fixes and some scripts

The ncidd server fix removes a blank space in front of a phone number caused by some modems not in complete compliance to the specification. The fix was applied to all Caller ID text lines received from modems.

The sip2ncid gateway has a fix to label outgoing and incoming calls correctly when a PBX does not support the SIP REGISTER packet, which is normally used to determine incoming and outgoing calls.

Specific to the TiVo distribution:
Removed the "rmpid" option in the startncid shell script.
A new stopncid shell script was added to terminate all NCID programs that are running.
Fix for the ncid-tivo module that eliminates @stdout from being displayed after the screen is cleared on TiVo HD's.
Updated comments on the ncid-fly display module (which is HME safe) in the startncid script.
The initmodem shell script was modified to use pgrep instead of ps.


----------



## jlc

See NCID News and see NCID files and release notes.

Specific to the TiVo distribution:

The startncid script has been improved and simplified somewhat. This is the recommend method of starting NCID because it also sets up the complete environment. It still defaults to starting tivoncid and ncidd. It gives you complete control of starting or not starting the server, client, gateway, and output modules supported for the TiVo . This includes the new client module called ncid-notify that will send a NCID notification to any iOS or Andriod device, or both. It requires "curl" which is part of the TiVo distribution.

The stopncid script was updated so it stops all running NCID programs and scripts added by this release.

The ncid-fly module is supported. See the NCID 0.85 announcement at deal: Series 3 Support * Series 3 caller ID: NCID.


----------



## jlc

See NCID NEWS and see NCID Files & Release Notes.


----------



## jlc

See NCID NEWS and see NCID Files & Release Notes.


----------



## jlc

See NCID NEWS and see NCID Files & Release Notes.


----------



## rucheridee

Would this allow caller-id to show up on tv? If so, would it work with the roamio? 

I have 2 VoIP lines: 1 through the cable company & other through ooma.


----------



## jlc

It displays Caller ID on the TV but only works with hacked TiVo's. I do not think the Roamio was hacked.


----------

